# Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos



## NoSaint (17. Oktober 2008)

So da man ja in dem eigentlichen Threat nicht darüber diskutieren darf noch mal hier.

Wieso haltet ihr die Barsche immer oder sehr oft am Maul, das schaut echt nicht sonderlich schonend für den Fisch aus, oder was spricht dagegen ihn ganz normal zu halten, wie jeden anderen fisch auch? Ich kann mir nun mal nicht vorstellen dass es sonderlich gut für die Barsche ist, vor allem wenn diese eine gewisse Größe und ein gewisses Gewicht erreicht haben, ich mein nicht nur dass das schlecht für das Maul wäre, grade das Genick des Barsches wird so doch gnadenlos überstreckt oder? Schaut euch doch mal solche Bilder an, wie krumm da die Wirbelseule, von den Barschen, gebogen wird.

Ich will hiermit keinen, „Motz-Theat“ aufmachen, ich will nur mal die Meinung dazu hören und was es für ein Problem wäre den Fisch normal zu halten...


----------



## Ollek (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

hi

Ich bin zwar nicht der Fisch foto Fachmann, aber das ist der sogenannte Barschgriff.

Glaubs da passiert nichts. Wenn du ihn normal hälst kanst du dich aber an Kiemendeckel oder Stacheln verletzen.

Gruss


----------



## Veit (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Bin der selben Meinung wie Ollek!!!


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Ollek schrieb:


> Glaubs da passiert nichts.



"Barschgriff" hin oder her, wenn ich nen echt schweren ü30 Fisch hab und ich zieh den am Maul aus dem Wasser, dann macht man das _senkrecht _und nicht so, daß Kopf und Körper fast einen 90° Winkel zueinander bilden! #d Das kann einfach nicht gut sein! Wozu hat man denn bitte zwei Hände? Entweder die andere Hand dient auf solchen Fotos dem Vorhalten der schicken Japan-Combo oder sie wird garnicht benutzt. Warum den Fisch nicht mit der zweiten Hand stützen?

Ich kann diese cool in die Höhe gerissenen Dickbarsche auch nicht mehr sehen. Am besten noch den Daumen bis zum Waidloch reinrammen. #d

Der letzte dicke Barsch im Barsche-Thread ist ganz mies gehalten, allein schon der Anblick - findet ihr, daß das gesund aussieht???


----------



## NoSaint (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

klar das mit den Stacheln und dem Kiemdeckel ist schon ein Argument, nur ich denk halt dass es vielleicht doch auf dauer für den Barsch nicht sonderlich gut ist ihn so zu halten. Ich mein, verletzt man denn das maul von ihn auf diese weise nicht, durch überdehnung?


----------



## flexxxone (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Ollek schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ... Wenn du ihn normal hälst kanst du dich aber an Kiemendeckel oder Stacheln verletzen.
> 
> Gruss


 
Entschuldigung, aber das ist ja wohl reichlich dämlich! #q

Wenn man Angst hat sich zu verletzen, dann darf man nicht mal den Blinker anfassen oder 'nen Wurm auf den Haken ziehen!

Also bitte!! 
Außerdem tut so'n kleiner Stich auch nicht sooo weh...#c

(Sollte evtl. nicht unbedingt bei 'nem Petermännchen passieren   - ja auch das sind Barschartige!)

die Frage war doch aber, ob das dem Fisch gut tut oder nicht...  #d

Da hab ich auch manchmal meine Bedenken, wenn die Dickbarsche in die Kamera gestreckt werden ob denen der Kiefer hinterher nicht ordentlich verkantet ist... |kopfkrat

Ich würde sie auf alle Fälle stützen!

...nur um so'nen Griff anwenden zu können, muss erst mal ein Großer her |rolleyes

Andererseits, stellt sich die Frage aber widerum nicht, wenn man C&R nicht betreibt... wenn der gute also im Topf landet...

au mann...jetzt hagelt's bestimmt gleich wieder Hass und Verachtung

Aber Euch, die Ihr gleich loswettert sei gesagt, ich bin weder für noch dagegen!!! 
Ich entscheide situationsbedingt! 

Aber bitte, wenn Ihr wollt...schießt los :g

Petri
flexxx


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Ollek schrieb:


> hi
> 
> Ich bin zwar nicht der Fisch foto Fachmann, aber das ist der sogenannte Barschgriff.
> 
> ...


 
aber spätestens beim Abhaken muss man den Barsch dann "normal" nehmen und spätestens dann ist doch das Verletzungsargument hinfällig oder irre ich mich da? #c ...


----------



## Fanne (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



flexxxone schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber das ist ja wohl reichlich dämlich! #q
> 
> Wenn man Angst hat sich zu verletzen, dann darf man nicht mal den Blinker anfassen oder 'nen Wurm auf den Haken ziehen!
> 
> ...




|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Ariba100 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Ich sehe das auch sehr ungern, wie manche Leute den Barsch halten.
Das sind für mich einfach nur häßliche Fotos und verdienen keine Anerkennung meinerseits.
#d


----------



## NoSaint (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

@flexxxone, haargenau das ist auch meine Meinung :m !!


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> "Barschgriff" hin oder her, wenn ich nen echt schweren ü30 Fisch hab und ich zieh den am Maul aus dem Wasser, dann macht man das _senkrecht _und nicht so, daß Kopf und Körper fast einen 90° Winkel zueinander bilden! #d Das kann einfach nicht gut sein! Wozu hat man denn bitte zwei Hände? Entweder die andere Hand dient auf solchen Fotos dem Vorhalten der schicken Japan-Combo oder sie wird garnicht benutzt. Warum den Fisch nicht mit der zweiten Hand stützen?
> 
> Ich kann diese cool in die Höhe gerissenen Dickbarsche auch nicht mehr sehen. Am besten noch den Daumen bis zum Waidloch reinrammen. #d
> 
> Der letzte dicke Barsch im Barsche-Thread ist ganz mies gehalten, allein schon der Anblick - findet ihr, daß das gesund aussieht???



Solltest du mal einen Barsch dieser Größe fangen, dann versuche den Griff einfach mal.
Bei diesem Griff ist der Barsch förmlich ohne Bewegung und außerdem kann mann den Barsch auch mit der selben Hand stützen, indem er über den Rücken deiner Hand liegt.

Ey, Ihr habt echt Probleme.:g


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

@ NoSaint

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2113320&postcount=60

Ich glaube, du hast am Bodensee damit keine Probleme|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## LocalPower (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

btw. haben Barsche bzw. allg. Fische ne Wirbelsäule? :q

Ansonsten siehts auf manchen Bildern schon recht heftig aus. 
Der Griff an sich ist nicht schlimm, wenn man Dickbarsche mit den Fingern zusätzlich stützt oder einfach die zweite Hand zuhilfe nimmt! 
Weiß nicht obs besonders cool rüberkommen soll wenn man dicke Fische einarmig stemmt. ;+


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Solltest du mal einen Barsch dieser Größe fangen, dann versuche den Griff einfach mal.
> Bei diesem Griff ist der Barsch förmlich ohne Bewegung und außerdem kann mann den Barsch auch mit der selben Hand stützen, indem er über den Rücken deiner Hand liegt.
> 
> Ey, Ihr habt echt Probleme.:g


 
Anmerkung zu deinem ersten Argument:

setz dich auf den Fisch, dann ist er auch völlig ohne Bewegung !  |rolleyes 

... nur ist das denn nun ein Argument für schonendes Behandeln eines Fisches ... |kopfkrat

Anmerkung zu deinem zweiten Argument:

wenn das schonend ist, dann ist es ja gut ... nur warum sieht man dies auf dann auf den Barschmaulhaltefotos kaum ...#c

Ey, Ich habe kein Problem damit, über Angelpraxis zu diskutieren ... #h


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Wahrscheinlich doch!

Alles erinnert mich so an die Diskussion mit dem Boga Grip.

Genau der selbe Kram.

Ich benutze den Griff um den Haken zu lösen, denn wenn ich den Fisch mit beiden Händen halte, brauche ich einen dritten Mann an Bord und außerdem komme ich mit einer Hand über den riesen Barsch nicht drüber:g


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich doch!
> 
> Alles erinnert mich so an die Diskussion mit dem Boga Grip.
> 
> ...


 
Warum ist es schonend, wenn sich der Fisch nicht bewegt? ... sieht man ihm dann an, dass er durch den Griff nicht geschädigt wird? oder glaubst, dass Fischverletzungen in der Handhabung des Angelrs dadurch entstehen, weil der Fisch sich bewegt?

Richtig, die gleichen Argumente wie beim Boga Grip, nur dort ist der Fisch nicht zusätzlich noch durchgebogen.

Also doch, dachte mir doch, das das Argument mit der unterstützenden Hand, das  von einem anderen Boardi gebracht wurde, nicht angewandt wird und deswegen kein reales Argument ist.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

wie wär es denn mal, wenn diejenigen, die den barschgriff anwenden mal die hand nicht einknicken, sondern strecken, damit das tier dann auf dem unterarm liegt und von diesem gestützt wird? so haben diese leute ihren barschgriff und keine anderen beschweren sich wegen tierquälerei. dies natürlich nur bei fischen für die küche, bei C&R würd ich die fische möglichst garicht fotografieren oder aus nem guten winkel, wenn sie auf dem wasser liegen, da jede berührung die schleimhaut schädigen kann


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Neeeeee, beim Boga ist der Fisch nicht krumm:q:q:q:q:q


Da werden die Wirbel nur durch das Gewicht gestreckt:g

Lies meine Posting noch mal, ich stütze den Fisch für die Zeit mit der selben Hand und das für die Zeit des abhakens und nicht fürs Foto.

Ich schmeiss mich wech hier:g:g:g:g:g


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Wie immer ein brisantes Thema.

Damit Ihr hier weiterdiskutieren könnt ist es absolut notwendig, den Ton zu wahren. 

Also seid trotz manch unterschiedlicher Ansicht nett zueinander.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Aber klar doch.

Ich fange Barsche um sie zu essen. Denke, dass machen auch die anderen Barschfänger. Darum glaube ich, dass die Fische vor dem Foto waidgerecht abgeschlagen wurden und sie nichts spüren. 
Denn in den Postings habe ich nichts von c+r gelesen|rolleyes


----------



## flexxxone (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

dem hatte ich ja schon vorgebeugt :q


----------



## Stachelritter86 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Der Griff stammt von den amerikanischen Schwarzbarschanglern und hat sich dort, bei weit schwereren Fischen bewährt. Ich fange aber leider zuwenig Barsche, um hier mit Argumenten um mich zu werfen... :q.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Neeeeee, beim Boga ist der Fisch nicht krumm:q:q:q:q:q
> 
> 
> Da werden die Wirbel nur durch das Gewicht gestreckt:g
> ...


 
Zu 1: richtig, die Gefahr wird durchaus gesehen... 
nur dass ich darüber, sollte das doch schädigend sein, was nicht ausgeschlossen ist, nicht lachen kann, wie du #d

zu 2: lese mein Posting, ich habe dich nicht gemeint ... steht klar da " von einem anderen Boardi .."

zu 3: so weit du nur kannst ... tu dir keinen Zwang an...:m

vll. tritt an déine Stelle jemand, der meine hier gestellten Fragen beantwortet ...


----------



## ToxicToolz (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Aber klar doch.
> 
> Ich fange Barsche um sie zu essen. Denke, dass machen auch die anderen Barschfänger. Darum glaube ich, dass die Fische vor dem Foto waidgerecht abgeschlagen wurden und sie nichts spüren.
> Denn in den Postings habe ich nichts von c+r gelesen|rolleyes


 

Hier mal nen Post von nem Boardi (sorry will Ihm ja nich an den Karren pissen) der den Fisch aufgrund seiner Signatur mit Sicherheit nicht vorher abgeschlagen hat.

Ich persönlich halte nichts von dem Barschgriff...

Denke mal dat wird nen sehr heikler Tröött ... immer locker bleiben :m

Wer will


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Ok Ok Toni!

Ich fühle mich ja auch nicht wirklich direkt angesprochen. :m

Barsche der entsprechenden Größe werden abgeschlagen, jedenfalls von mir.

Also leidet der Fisch ja nicht wirklich. 

Aber wie immer bei diesem Tema gibt es für und wider und ne Menge Stoff.

Nur, auch ein Drilling hat spitze Haken, da fängt es ja schon an mit dem Wohlfühlfaktor des Fisches.:g

Sicher findest du jemanden, der deine Fragen gern beantwortet.


----------



## Nordlicht (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Wer will



klare Antwort... Ich :m

hier iss lustig, mal sehen wann geschlossen wird #c

*Achtung* vor dem Drillingshasen, der fährt morgen wieder nach hause und ist deswegen höchst gefährlich|sagnix  :m


----------



## Lorenz (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Hi #h

ich kam erst einmal auf die Idee einen Barschgriff zu machen und den Kerl hab ich mitgenommen...Wenn man es wie auf dem Foto macht und mit der anderen Hand noch zusätzlich stützt ,wäre doch echt nichts dagegen einzuwenden,oder?


----------



## Nordlicht (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi #h
> ich kam erst einmal auf die Idee einen Barschgriff zu machen und den Kerl hab ich mitgenommen...Wenn man es wie auf dem Foto macht und mit der anderen Hand noch zusätzlich stützt ,wäre doch echt nichts dagegen einzuwenden,oder?



mal ohne Mist...ich find deinen Barschgriff super und das Tier sieht auch nicht böse aus #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

@MODs ... nur mal so nachgefragt:

Gab es eigentlich nicht mal die gute und durchaus sinnvolle Handhabung, dass OFFTOPIC-Postings in einen OFFTOPIC-Tröt verschoben wurden ?

Schade, wenn dem nicht mehr so wäre ...

denn die Unsitte, dass Treads von Membern, die etwas nicht diskutiert haben möchten, bewußt, also mit Taktik den Tread zu zerstören, fängt leider zunehmen wieder an ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Gut, dass ihr das nicht mehr in den Fangthreads diskutiert, sondern extra.. 
Scheinbar doch lernfähig, ihr Jungs - Prima!!
;-)))

Wenn ihr das jetzt noch mit einem vernünftigen Umgangston hinkriegt gibts auch keine Probleme...

Die Mods habens jedenfalls im Bick..


----------



## rallye-vid (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Mir gefällt der Barschgriff auch nicht besonders bis garnicht. Mit der 2. Hand drunter OK, aber so.. Nene.

Und Toni, recht hast du. Es wird zu viel am Thema vorbei gelabert.

Gruß


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gut, dass ihr das nicht mehr in den Fangthreads diskutiert, sondern extra..
> Scheinbar doch lernfähig, ihr Jungs - Prima!!
> ;-)))
> 
> ...


 
Wenn diese Zerreden eines Treads und das durchaus erkennbare lächerlich Machen über andere hier auch noch gelobt wird, dann endet hier meine Diskussionsbereitschaft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Sorry Toni, kann nur eines nach dem anderen:
Wie Du (vielleicht???) bemerkt hast, bin ich schon am löschen.

Und an alle, die meinen einen Thread wie diesen hier durch "zerstressen" oder "zerlabern" zu können:

Stress könnt ihr kriegen, wenn ihr das wollt, dann sollte aber keiner über eine Verwarnung jammern - ich hoffe das war deutlich genug..


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Kann nichts sinnvolles beitragen. Schade.|uhoh:

Die Moral von der Geschicht - halte einen Barsch so nicht. 

Tschöööööööööööööööööööööööööö


----------



## NoSaint (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> @ NoSaint
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2113320&postcount=60
> 
> Ich glaube, du hast am Bodensee damit keine Probleme|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes





 Was hat das damit zutun? Ich mein nur weil ich am Bodensee keine großen Barsche fange heißt es noch lange nicht dass ich wo anderst keine Großen fange. Mann Mann Mann, das ist mal ne Argumentation... #d|rolleyes


Ich zumindest bin froh dass es doch noch einige gibt die genaso denken wie ich, was das halten von Barschen, und Fischen generell, angeht. Diese ganzen genickbruch-barsch-bilder ham mich zumindest ordentlich gestort, mal abgesehen davon, das die nicht im geringsten gut aussehen, diese Bilder...


----------



## Walstipper (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> @ NoSaint
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2113320&postcount=60
> 
> Ich glaube, du hast am Bodensee damit keine Probleme|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes



Rrrrrichtig, du bekommst den Daumen nicht ins Maul :q


----------



## NoSaint (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

@Walstipper, du weißt ja, Spitzmaulbarsche... :q


----------



## Okken53 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Ich würde diese Halttechnik mal beim Hecht probieren ( für alle die die Barsche auch so halten mit dem seltsamen Griff da ) :vik:


----------



## Walstipper (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



NoSaint schrieb:


> @Walstipper, du weißt ja, Spitzmaulbarsche... :q



Tiny Fry....mag ich nich....1"Gufi......auch nich......Squirrel....*angstbekomm*.......
Dann die Felchennymphe......Happahappa!!! |uhoh:#q:q


----------



## xx771 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Was für ein sinnloser TRÖÖÖT. Was meinst du denn wie es den Fischen geht, wenn sie einen Drilling im Hals haben und unter größter  Gegenwehr ans Land gezogen werden??!! Vielleicht solltest Du dir nen anderes Hobby(z.Bsp. Deutsch)  suchen oder schau Dir am besten die "Quälfotos" nicht mehr an......


----------



## rallye-vid (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Warum sinnlos? Soll man dem Barsch noch so richtig einen draufgeben bevor er wieder schwimmen darf?

Ausserdem, hast du die eigentliche Frage auch nicht beantwortet (bzw. beantworten können)..


----------



## duck_68 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



xx771 schrieb:


> Was für ein sinnloser TRÖÖÖT. Was meinst du denn wie es den Fischen geht, wenn sie einen Drilling im Hals haben und unter größter  Gegenwehr ans Land gezogen werden??!! Vielleicht solltest Du dir nen anderes Hobby(z.Bsp. Deutsch)  suchen oder schau Dir am besten die "Quälfotos" nicht mehr an......




Bist Du von der PETA#c


Ich halte von den Bildern, wo den Barschen das Maul "umgekrempelt" wird auch nichts - dies hatte ich auch schon mal im Raubfisch-Trööt von mir gegeben


----------



## Okken53 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Bist Du von der PETA#c




Was ist die PETA?


----------



## duck_68 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Okken53 schrieb:


> Was ist die PETA?




|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

*P*eople *E*ating *T*asty *A*nimals


und wenn das nix hilft, bediene Dich mal bei Google


----------



## Ollek (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

 Netter Thead, und ich hab keine Bockwurstkonzession mehr. :c

@ Flexxone 

Ich will verscuhen Dir zu antworten ohne "auffällig" zu werden.



flexxxone schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber das ist ja wohl reichlich dämlich!



Normalerweise würde ich an dieser Stelle verwarnt, aber ich habs meinem Honichbällchen versprochen artig zu bleiben. 



flexxxone schrieb:


> Wenn man Angst hat sich zu verletzen, dann darf man nicht mal den Blinker anfassen oder 'nen Wurm auf den Haken ziehen!



Zeigt mir das du wenig Ü30 Barsche fängst, dann wüsstest du das diese Fische eine nicht zu uterschätzende Verletzungsgefahr haben. Denn im Gegensatz zum Blinker oder Haken fängt der nicht aprupt an zu zappeln.



flexxxone schrieb:


> Also bitte!!
> Außerdem tut so'n kleiner Stich auch nicht sooo weh...



 bestätigt mir das dus nicht so mit Barschen zu tun hast, da die Schnitte der Kiemendeckel bei weitem mehr schmerzen und öfter vorkommen als der Stich durch die Stachel.



flexxxone schrieb:


> die Frage war doch aber, ob das dem Fisch gut tut oder nicht...



Ich habe auch nie behauptet das das Fischverbiegene in die Kamera halten nicht schädlich wäre, da ich  wie bereits erwähnt nicht der Fischpaparazzi bin.  Dennoch weiss ich wie der Schonenende Barschgriff funktioniert den z.B Lorenz im Bild gezeigt hat. Dagegen ist nicht das geringste einzuwenden. und wenn sich mir die gelegenheit bietet (z.B. vom Boot aus) wende ich ihn an. sonnst wird er gekeschert.



flexxxone schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch manchmal meine Bedenken, wenn die Dickbarsche in die Kamera gestreckt werden ob denen der Kiefer hinterher nicht ordentlich verkantet ist...



Nochmal, ich rede NICHT von einer Fotosession wo Fische teils sonnst wie verbogen werden, sondern vom Waidgerechten Barschgriff. Insofern gehe ich mit dem TE mit das dieses teils nicht besonders schonend sein kann.



flexxxone schrieb:


> ...nur um so'nen Griff anwenden zu können, muss erst mal ein Großer her



Geh doch mal Angeln, dann fängst du evtl einen in der Klasse 



flexxxone schrieb:


> Andererseits, stellt sich die Frage aber widerum nicht, wenn man C&R nicht betreibt... wenn der gute also im Topf landet...



Nein der Barschgriff ist auch sonnst sehr oft Praktischer als Keschern, je nachdem wie der Barsch gebissen bzw. geschluckt hat.



flexxxone schrieb:


> au mann...jetzt hagelt's bestimmt gleich wieder Hass und Verachtung



Also ich hab dich ganz doll lieb |pftroest:



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> aber spätestens beim Abhaken muss man den Barsch dann "normal" nehmen und spätestens dann ist doch das Verletzungsargument hinfällig oder irre ich mich da?  ...



Nein muss man nicht, aber es kommt drauf an wie der Barsch geschluckt hat. Oft kann man den Barschgriff gar nicht anwenden.

Und ich wiederhole, ich meine den Barschgriff so wie ihn Lorenz gezeigt hat und nicht die "Poser" Variante.

Und dabei pasiert nichts.  Und wer meint vom Barsch geht keine Verletzungsgefahr aus der ist Stippangler


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Ollek schrieb:


> Und ich wiederhole, ich meine den Barschgriff so wie ihn Lorenz gezeigt hat und nicht die "Poser" Variante.
> 
> Und dabei pasiert nichts.  Und wer meint vom Barsch geht keine Verletzungsgefahr aus der ist Stippangler



Die von Lorenz gezeigte Variante finde ich gut.

Das andere (Posen trifft es schon ganz gut) finde ich ebenfalls nicht schön, sieht meiner Meinung nach auch noch Schei$$e aus. Wie schön man Barsche mit anständiger Haltung zeigen kann sieht man ja immer mal wieder im Raubfisch-Thread, meiner Meinung nach wesentlich schöner, z.B. so:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2228051&postcount=2893

Minden macht da ja auch immer tolle Fotos, bin jetzt nur zu faul zum Suchen... |supergri

CU Stefan


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



			
				Okken53 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist die PETA?





Martin Obelt schrieb:


> *P*eople *E*ating *T*asty *A*nimals


Wie Martin schreibt! #6

Und das ist doch die Lösung: Dem Dickbarsch sauber ein überziehen, abstechen und leckeres Filet! Seh da gar kein Problem mit dem Fotografieren ... :q :q :q

Ist schon auffällig, dass viele Probleme nur bei den *Sport*anglern auftreten - die die nicht Pfannenfischer sind, dazu gibt es leider massig Threads. Kann man aufmachen, aber erstens ist es leider nicht erbaulich oder lustig, alles zofft sich, und ändern und bringen tut es gar nichts. 
Der Barsch dürfte übrigens ohne jeden Zweifel nichts dagegen haben keinen übergezogen zu bekommen, egal was vorher passiert, das ist zweifellos astrein glas-sonnenklar.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Ob man den Fisch entnimmt oder nicht - man sollte ihn ordentlich behandeln.

Eventuell fängt man auch mal in der Schonzeit einen, oder untermassig?

Es geht doch allgemein um das Behandeln des Fisches. Ich dneke mal wer das behutsam macht, der tut das immer - beim Stippen (ja, auch Köderfische und Brassen etc sind Lebewesen!), beim Forellenangeln (nicht aus dem Wasser schleifen etc wie man es oft z.B. an Puffs oder auch "Königsangeln" etc sieht) und eben auch mit allem anderen was man so fängt.

Das gehört für mich einfach dazu, hat was mit Respekt gegenüber der Kreatur zu tun...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Stefan, das Problem scheint ja eher ein unausgeschriebener aber nicht desto trotz existenter *Fotowettkampf* :k zu sein , insofern ist die Threadfrage schon gut und das von Dir geschriebene ist das richtigerweise als normal empfundene. Das geht mit den noch sensibleren Laichbarschen etc. genauso weiter.


----------



## schadstoff (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

So tue ich es in den allermeisten Fällen, Ich benutze einen Gummikescher damit sie sich nicht mit den Kammschuppen verletzten.
Sollte ich nun sehen das mir der Barsch zu Klein ist (Handtellergrösse) entscheide ich ihn meist zurückzusetzen und so etwas sollte "und zwar immer" und mit JEDEM Fisch Fotolos geschehen weil wenn man schon Releasen will sollte der Landgang in jedem Fall so kurz und Schonend wie möglich sein.
Ich möchte hierzu noch bemerken das ich natürlich auch Ausnahmen handhabe diesbezüglich, wenn es zb. ein Besonders schöner Fisch, oder ein Kapitales Exemplar ist.

Ansonsten, Schlage ich vor einem Shooting die Barsche ab so wie jeden anderen Fisch auch den ich entnehmen möchte.
Alles andere ist unnötiger Stress für die Tiere und sollte wenn es geht imme vermieden werden.

Weil hier vorhin gleich sone PETA anfeindung kam.......

Irgendwie hab ich manchmal das Gefühl das manche Angler ihre Moral und ihren Respekt gegenüber der Natur verloren oder abgestumpft haben und somit auch der Kreatur Fisch gegenüber.... 

in diesem Sinne 


Lg Schadstoff


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Bei solchen (und vielen anderen, ähnlichen Threads) stellt sich mir immer folgende Frage:
Gehts da eigentlich wirklich um die Tiere/Fische?

Denn da werden ja Argumente in den Raum geworfen (und als Fakten dargestellt), die in meinen Augen ein Fischbiologe erstmal verifizieren müsste...

Oder geht es um die Darstellung der eigenen Ansichten, die man mittels Totschlagargumenten versucht, der breiten Masse aufzudrücken?


JEDER ANGLER sollte - wie Stefan schrieb - Respekt gegenüber Natur und Kreatur haben, wie jeder Mensch grundsätzlich sowieso..

Man sollte sich aber in meinen Augen nicht anmaßen, nur seine eigene Handlungsweise als "respektvoll" gegenüber der Natur oder Kreatur gelten lassen..

Denn diejenigen, die das so machen, sind kein Haar besser als die Leute von PETA:
Die machen das genauso, und wer nicht ihrer Meinung ist, kann zum einen eh nicht recht haben (und auch kein gültiges Argument) und ist ethisch/moralisch von vorneherein sowieso der schlechtere Mensch..

Ich kann mangels biologischer Kenntnisse nicht beurteilen, inwieweit welcher Griff einen Barsch (respektive einen anderen Fisch) belastet oder schädigt.

Aber ich kann in solchen Diskussionen trotzdem versuchen, normal mit allen anderen Diskutanten umzugehen - wäre schön wenn da alle hier dran denken würden..


----------



## schadstoff (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> JEDER ANGLER sollte - wie Stefan schrieb - Respekt gegenüber Natur und Kreatur haben, wie jeder Mensch grundsätzlich sowieso..
> 
> Man sollte sich aber in meinen Augen nicht anmaßen, nur seine eigene Handlungsweise als "respektvoll" gegenüber der Natur oder Kreatur gelten lassen..
> 
> ...



So sehe ich das im Grunde genommen auch, nur sollte man vllt auch bedenken das man einiges trotzdem schon verallgemeinern kann was schonend und respektvoll ist  und was nicht.
Sicherlich ist das in diesem Fall nicht wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen ob diese Art des Haltens beim Lebendem Tier schädlich ist oder nicht aber nichts destotrotz kann man sich rein der Logik schon ausmalen das es auch nicht Gesund wäre wenn ich dich am Kopf festhalte und anhand dessen dein Restliches Körpergewicht anhebe !

Aber im grunde genommen  Stimme ich dir schon zu...


LG schadstoff


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



> aber nichts destotrotz kann man sich rein der Logik schon ausmalen


Genau:
Man kann es sich ausmalen, aber eben nicht verifizieren..

Tiere sind Tiere und keine Menschen, von daher ist eine Übertragung immer nur schlecht möglich..

Und lange genug war die "Logik", dass die Erde eine Scheibe sei...

Und solange da nichts feststeht und/oder entsprechend verifiziert ist, sollte man sich eben davor hüten, das was "man sich ausmalt" als allgemeingültige moralisch/ethische Vorgabe für das Verhalten anderer einzufordern - sonst stellt man sich - wie oben geschrieben - eben auf eine Stufe mit den PETA - Jüngern...


----------



## Dart (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und solange da nichts feststeht und/oder entsprechend verifiziert ist, sollte man sich eben davor hüten, das was "man sich ausmalt" als allgemeingültige moralisch/ethische Vorgabe für das Verhalten anderer einzufordern


Das Problem ist eigentlich das man nur zu verifizierbaren Aussagen kommen kann, wenn entsprechende wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen in Auftrag gegeben werden, das wird in den seltensten Fällen der Fall sein.
Ich finde solche Threads erstmal gut, da sie zum Nachdenken anregen was evt. nicht so fischfreundlich ist, wie es auf den ersten Blick ausschaut, das wiederholt sich ja auch bei anderen Themen zurecht (Boga/Kiemengriff/Landehandschuhe/Keschern) etc.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:
Was ich eher zum :v finde, ist es wenn jemand eine andere Meinung als "dämlich" bezeichnet.


----------



## Ollek (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Die von Lorenz gezeigte Variante finde ich gut.
> 
> Das andere (Posen trifft es schon ganz gut) finde ich ebenfalls nicht schön, sieht meiner Meinung nach auch noch Schei$$e aus. Wie schön man Barsche mit anständiger Haltung zeigen kann sieht man ja immer mal wieder im Raubfisch-Thread, meiner Meinung nach wesentlich schöner, z.B. so:
> 
> ...



Das Foto von Veit birgt aber die Gefahr das der Fisch anfängt zu zappeln  und dabei runterfallen kann. Wobei ich mir bei Veit sicher bin er weiss wie man den dann auch sicher hält oder das verhindern kann.

Ich meine wem ist noch kein Fisch aus der Hand gefallen wo man noch nichtmal ein Foto machen wollte?
Insofern halte ich den Barschgriff sogar für noch besser wenn man ihn entsprechend ausführt ohne verbiegungen etc...



|kopfkrat PS auf dem Foto wird der Fisch sicher nicht mehr anfangen zu zappeln, bin so früh noch durchn Wind. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



> Ich finde solche Threads erstmal gut


Ich hab überhaupt nix gegen solche Threads, solange da nicht von Anglern so die eigene Ansicht "missioniert" wird ohne das entsprechend verifizieren zu können, und dann damit die moralische Keule geschwungen.

Leider hat es sich eben oft genug gezeigt, dass mancher Angler da genauso unflexibel sein kann, wie die PETA - Jünger, und dann immer wieder wir Mods einschreiten müssen...


----------



## schadstoff (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau:
> Man kann es sich ausmalen, aber eben nicht verifizieren..
> 
> Tiere sind Tiere und keine Menschen, von daher ist eine Übertragung immer nur schlecht möglich..
> ...




Liebe Grüsse Schadstoff


----------



## Ollek (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Leute bei all der Moral und Ethik die jetzt wieder kommt bin ich mir sicher die Mehrheit aller hier in diesem Thread fängt ihre Barsche auf diese Art und Weise.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=GwVxPDChF9c

Wobei ich mir persönlich dennoch die Freiheit nehme wenn der Fisch mitgenommen werden soll diesen vorher zu töten.

In dem Sinne


----------



## didi0405 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

@ all #h

ich weiss gar nicht warum hier so darüber diskutiert wird wie der barsch gehalten wird oder nicht.#c
wenn ich ein ü30 barsch habe dann ist es ganz egal wie ich ihn halte denn der wird nach dem landen so wie so getötet weil ich ihn essen will und wenn er kleiner ist dann brauch ich ihn nicht zu fotografieren 
*also was soll das ganze |bigeyes*


----------



## Dart (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



didi0405 schrieb:


> @ all #h
> 
> ich weiss gar nicht warum hier so darüber diskutiert wird wie der barsch gehalten wird oder nicht.#c
> wenn ich ein ü30 barsch habe dann ist es ganz egal wie ich ihn halte denn der wird nach dem landen so wie so getötet weil ich ihn essen will und wenn er kleiner ist dann brauch ich ihn nicht zu fotografieren
> *also was soll das ganze |bigeyes*


Das Ganze geht wohl eher um das Handling (incl.Photoshooting), *bevor* ein größerer Barsch abgeschlagen wird bzw. wieder in bestmöglichem Gesundheitszustand zurückgesetzt wird
Deine Entnahmeregel ist dabei genau so wichtig wie die Releasequote anderer Angler.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

[/QUOTE]
...aber nichts destotrotz kann man sich rein der Logik schon ausmalen das es auch nicht Gesund wäre wenn ich dich am Kopf festhalte und anhand dessen dein Restliches Körpergewicht anhebe !

Aber im grunde genommen  Stimme ich dir schon zu...


LG schadstoff[/QUOTE]

Schadstoff, bitte so eine Scheinargumentation, indem du Äpfel mit Birnen- sprich die menschliche Anatomie mit der Anatomie des Barsches vergleichst, ist hier nun wirklich nicht angebracht.
Du "vermenschlichst" die Tiere, das ist das Denken dieser "dubiosen" Organisation, die mit P anfängt, und von der wir hier eigentlich alle physisch- UND PSYSCHISCH, wie ich doch hoffe, Abstand nehmen wollen!
Nur mal so als kleiner Denkanstoss! 
Zum Thema selber kann ich sagen: Barschgriff hin, Barschgriff her, wo sind die Fakten? Das, was bis jetzt kam an Kommentaren, war eher von Emotionen gesteuert denn kühlem Sachverstand geschuldet! Bestes Bsp. der oben gemachte Kommentar von "schadstoff"! 
Und ich bitte die Diskussionsteilnehmer doch eindringlich, sich von dieser "Emotionsschiene" zu lösen, das dies gerade bei so einem Thema ganz und gar nicht angebracht ist! 
Schauen wir uns doch mal um auf der Welt, wie es andere machen, und es dort scheinbar keine Probleme mit Barschartigen und dem Barschgriff gibt, und woran dies liegen könnte, dass hierzulande beim Flussbarsch, anders gedacht wird:
Man könnte jetzt natürlich behaupten: Ach, in Amerika passiert den Fischen auch nix, die Bestände sind schliesslich trotz des hohen Angeldrucks dort hervorragend, und wenn jeder Brasch, der schon ein "Bass grip" hinter sich hat, dort zugrunde gehen würde, wären die Gewässer dort bald leer. Das würde stimmen, aber auch hier würde der Vergleich mit dem Flussbarsch hinken, speziell aus einem Grund: Die "Basses" verfügen über deutlich größere und "stärkere" Mäuler als unsere Art hierzulande, weswegen auch dieser Vergleich hinkt.
Aber noch im selben Atemzug habe ich einen Vergleich gefunden, der den Barschgriff doch seine "Daseinsberechtigung" geben könnten: Die "Grappiearten", aka "Panfishes", sind doch schon zu vergleichen mit den deutschen Barschen, was Größe, und die Beschaffenheit des Mauls angeht. Und diese Fische werden ebenso mit dem bassgrip gelandet, und siehe die argumentation bei den Basses, das ist denke ich schon, ein argument für den Barschgriff. Hier ein Weiteres PRO- Argument: 
die Leute, von denen die Fische per "bassgrip" präsentiert werden in den Angelzeitungen, deren Beruf ist es wohl, alles rund um den Fisch und dessen Fang zu wissen! Das heisst, auch biologisch, anatomisch gesehen muss er das Wissen besitzen, insbesondere als C&R Angler, den Fischen so wenig wie möglich zu schaden! Und wenn ich jetzt selber noch ein Argument hinzufügen darf, dürfte diese diskussion ein Ende finden, und ja- auch alle "Waidgerechtigsfanatiker" sich 
FÜR den Bassgrip entscheiden!!! Denn die Pros in Amerika wenden diesen Griff, bei dem ja bekanntermaßen nur das HORNIGE Maul mit zwei Fingern berührt wird, aus Gründen der WAIDGERECHTIGKEIT an, so perfide es klingen mag! Denn ich bin der Meinung: Die "Bassgripgegner" sind die "Bösen", jetzt nicht emotiomal gesagt, sondern rational begründet:
Wer einen Fisch, egal welchen, auch nur leicht berührt, außer im Maulbereich, der führt der Schleimhaut, je nach Zustand des Fisches u.U. irreparable Schäden zu (lernt man doch schon bei der Fischerprüfung!), und das ist jawohl schlimmer als ALLES andere!      
Ich hoffe, einige folgen meinem Bsp. der kühlen Argumentation und Gegenargumente heisse ich herzlich willkommen, wenn es denn gute sind


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Ollek schrieb:


> Leute bei all der Moral und Ethik die jetzt wieder kommt bin ich mir sicher die Mehrheit aller hier in diesem Thread fängt ihre Barsche auf diese Art und Weise.
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=GwVxPDChF9c
> 
> ...



Sicher nicht. |bigeyes

Wenn ich einen Fisch entnehme dann schlage ich ihn ab bevor ich ne Minute an dem Haken rumreisse weil ich ihn nicht anders rausbekomme. Weiterhin bevorzuge ich das abschlagen mit Betäuben und Abstechen des Fisches.


----------



## Ollek (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

@ schleien stefan

darum schrieb ich:



> Wobei ich mir persönlich dennoch die Freiheit nehme wenn der Fisch mitgenommen werden soll diesen vorher zu töten.



Aber mir gings eher um das Landen der Barsche. siehst du da irgendwo Kescher oder den Barschgriff?

Und so denk ich mal fängt die Mehrheit zumindest solche kleinen "Spritzerbarsche" (mich inklusive) 

Und wer sagt  "ich nicht", da denk ich mir mein Teil


----------



## flexxxone (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> ...Eventuell fängt man auch mal in der Schonzeit einen, oder untermassig?
> 
> Es geht doch allgemein um das Behandeln des Fisches. Ich dneke mal wer das behutsam macht, der tut das immer - beim Stippen (ja, auch Köderfische und Brassen etc sind Lebewesen!), beim Forellenangeln (nicht aus dem Wasser schleifen etc wie man es oft z.B. an Puffs oder auch "Königsangeln" etc sieht) und eben auch mit allem anderen was man so fängt.
> 
> Das gehört für mich einfach dazu, hat was mit Respekt gegenüber der Kreatur zu tun...


 
1.
Gibt's bei Euch Schonzeiten und -maße für Barsche? |bigeyes
Ansich korrekt - wundert mich nur... hab sowas hier in Bayern noch nicht gesehen...

2.
#6 absolut richtig! so isses!


----------



## flexxxone (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Dart schrieb:


> Was ich eher zum :v finde, ist es wenn jemand eine andere Meinung als "dämlich" bezeichnet.


 
Ich habe weder Ollek noch seine Meinung als dämlich bezeichnet!

Ich habe die Aussage (bezgl. Verletzungsgefahr durch Kiemen), welche nichts mit der Frage zu tun hatte, als dämlich bezeichnet.

Schönen Tach noch...

flexxx


----------



## schwedenfan83 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Also ich finde, der Barschgriff ist absolut ok, zum Landen des Fisches.

Zum Fotos machen finde ich, gibt es bessere Haltemöglichkeiten, zum Beispiel so wie Veit auf dem Foto.
Barschgriff ist auch ok wenn man dafür sorgt, dass genug Unterstützung da ist.
Es sollte nicht so aussehen , dass der Unterkeifer fast rausgedreht wird und der Bauchraum zerquetscht wird!
Ich finde da sagt einem schon der gesunde Menschenverstand, dass dies nicht förderlich für die Gesundheit eines Barsches ist, da muss auch keine wissenschaftliche Untersuchung her.
Außerdem siehts auch unschön aus, ein Barsch schwimmt so unter Wasser ja auch nicht durch die Gegend..

Also eigentlich ists alles ganz einfach.. Den Fisch mit ein bisschen Verstand und Vorsicht handhaben und gut ist !


----------



## Ollek (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



flexxxone schrieb:


> Ich habe die Aussage (bezgl. Verletzungsgefahr durch Kiemen), welche nichts mit der Frage zu tun hatte, als dämlich bezeichnet.



 @ flexxxone

Ich habs auch nicht unbedingt so krass aufgefasst.
Aber du wirst lachen, ich war schon so dämlich und hab mich barbarisch an einem Barschkiemendeckel geschnitten. Seitdem seh ich die Sache bei Ü30 Barschen schon etwas anders.

PS Ich habe den Begriff "Barschgriff" mal ins Glossar gesetzt. Wer etwas ändern oder hinzufügen mochte.


----------



## flexxxone (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

@Ollek

Es mag wohl so sein, dass andere mehr ü30er fangen als ich...
aber selbst beim Stippen lassen sich ü30er fangen... 

Wie schon gesagt, ich hab nicht Dich persönlich angegriffen, sondern Deine Aussage , welche nichts mit der Fragestellung zu tun hatte und für mich als Argument einfach 0 Wert hatte.

Und ich weiß auch, dass Kiemendeckel weitaus mehr Schmerzen und schlimmere Verletzungen verursachen können als die Stachelstrahlen.
Hab da schon meine Erfahrung gemacht.
Aber das tut nichts zur Sache...

Lasst uns nicht persönlich werden und das Thema objektiv behandeln!!!

Also viel Spaß noch...

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## silviomopp (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Bei jeder Fischerprüfung wird doch der Umgang mit der Kreatur gepredigt. Was wäre denn , wenn der Prüfer mal fragt, wie man einen Barsch hält od. ohne Kescher landet. Viele landen den Hecht auch mit der Hand, da regt sich auch keiner auf...also bitte....:g


----------



## Ollek (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



flexxxone schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, ich hab nicht Dich persönlich angegriffen, sondern Deine Aussage , welche nichts mit der Fragestellung zu tun hatte und für mich als Argument einfach 0 Wert hatte.



Die Grundfrage war:



NoSaint schrieb:


> was spricht dagegen ihn ganz normal zu halten, wie jeden anderen fisch auch?



Und mein Argument die Verletzungsgefahr, die ich selbst erleben durfte. 



> Wenn du ihn normal hälst *kannst* du dich aber an Kiemendeckel oder Stacheln verletzen.



(kann, nicht müssen)


 Aber du hast recht, lass uns da kein Ding draus mache,aber du siehst jeder hat Gründe warum wiso und weshalb.


----------



## flexxxone (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Ollek schrieb:


> Aber du hast recht, lass uns da kein Ding draus mache,aber du siehst jeder hat Gründe warum wiso und weshalb.


 
Genau...

was kost'n so'ne Bocki bei Dir? :q hab langsam richtig Kohldampf


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Darf ich mich mal wieder melden:
Scheinbar scheint es doch (einigermaßen) zu funktioneirren, dass man sich austauschen kann ohne sich anzumchen - macht weiter so...

@ anglermeister17:
Du hast begriffen (und schön nochmal geschildert) um was es mir geht dabei!


----------



## Magnumwerfer (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Hallo!

Ich habe hier nicht alles gelesen, doch denke ich, man sollte einen Fisch erst Fotografieren wenn er tot ist. Alles andere wäre Quälerei. 

siehe Datei Sterblichkeit zurückgesetzter Hechte:

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?p=176199

Hechte sind zwar keine Barsche, doch ist das leidensvolumen wohl ähnlich.


----------



## Ollek (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



flexxxone schrieb:


> Genau...
> 
> was kost'n so'ne Bocki bei Dir? :q hab langsam richtig Kohldampf




Kurz OT

Leider wurde mir aus rechtlichen Gründen (kein Gammelfleisch ) die Konzession entzogen weshalb ich kein Bockis mehr anbieten kann.

Muss die Signatur noch ändern.


----------



## fishingchamp (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Hallöle,
also irgendwie werde ich das Gemecker wohl nie verstehen.
Nen Barsch mit dem Griff und der Hand als Hebel waagerecht halten zu wollen, ist natürlich nicht wirklich toll, aber wenn man den Barsch nur am Unterkiefer festhält und ihn senkrecht hält, find ich es total ok!
Der Barsch kann so sogar noch das Maul schließen.
Wie wollt ihr eigentlich nen Barsch abhaken, wenn ihr den Barsch in zwei Händen haltet?
Wenn ihr ihn am Körper packt, schüttelt er sich viel schneller los, fällt vielleicht runter und verletzt sich und die Schleimhaut. Auch durchs Antatschen wird meist trotz nasser Hand die Schleimhaut verletzt.
Zumindest hatte ich so öfters Schleim an der Hand und die Barsche schwammen nicht so lebendig weg.

MFG
Felix


----------



## rallye-vid (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> Nen Barsch *mit dem Griff* und *der Hand* als Hebel *waagerecht halten zu wollen*, ist natürlich nicht wirklich toll



Darum gehts auch hier.


----------



## fishingchamp (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Aber genau das ist ja auch der perfekte Barschgriff, nur scheinbar wollen es einige Leute net verstehen.
Ich habe mich nur mal wieder angesprochen gefühlt.
Dann ists ok, denn eurer Meinung bin ich dann auch!


----------



## Ollek (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Was mich wundert das es immer wieder Dinge und Themen gibt wo Angler so rumzicken wie aufgescheuchte Hühner beim Frisör und sich gegenseitig ihr Hobby madig machen.

Ich meine Themen wie C&R hatten irgenwo noch Sinn, aber das man jetzt schon den Barschgriff in Fraage stellt wo dem Fisch wenn man ihn nicht absichtlich das Maul brechen will eigentlich nichts passieren kann ist schon erstaunlich.

Irgendwann regt sich mal einer auf das man Fische mit spitzen Metall Haken fängt |uhoh:


----------



## rallye-vid (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Nen Teufelskreis... 

Hier gehts immernoch um -> was NACH der Landung passiert -> und nicht um, wie die gefangen wurden #h


----------



## hermann.f (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Hallo Fotos nur wenn ich den Fisch Essen möchte.Schnell töten und fertig ein paar Fotos das wars.Ansonsten abhaken und schnell ab in sein Element Wasser und nicht 100 Fotos bei 30 Grad im Schatten.


----------



## NoSaint (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> also irgendwie werde ich das Gemecker wohl nie verstehen.
> Nen Barsch mit dem Griff und der Hand als Hebel waagerecht halten zu wollen, ist natürlich nicht wirklich toll, aber wenn man den Barsch nur am Unterkiefer festhält und ihn senkrecht hält, find ich es total ok!
> Der Barsch kann so sogar noch das Maul schließen.




Genau das ist es ja, in senkrechter Position des Barsches ist ja alles super, aber eben nicht waagrecht, grade für schwerere Barsche kann das einfach nicht gut sein... Mal was ganz anders, bzw. auf einen anderen Fisch bezogen, ihr fangt ein großes Rotauge oder so, wo der "Barschgriff" nicht geht, allein schon Anatomisch nicht, wie fasst ihr den Fisch an zum abhaken? Und wieso sollte das nicht auf den Barsch übertragen funktionieren? 

Ich mein C & R oder warum wir überhaupt angeln das ist wieder mal ein ganz anderes Thema und passt meiner Meinung nach nicht ansatzweise in den Threat...


----------



## Ollek (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Geh ich recht in der Annahme das du den Hecht auf deinem Avatar mit dem bei vielen ebenfalls umstrittenen* Kiemengriff (klick) hällst? Dann weist du auch warum jeder da eine eigene Meinung zu hat. Bei Rotaugen passiert sowas in der Regel nicht aber bei Fischen wie Barsch und Hecht bleibt ein Risiko (auch wenn ich der Meinung bin den Fisch wunderbar halten zu können kann dieser plötzlich anfangen zu zappeln oder sich zu drehen...) Und der Barschgriff schliesst sowas wie im Link gut aus.

Ich gebe dir ja auch recht was die Poservariante angeht.
Aber dann sollte man beim Barschgriff auch unterscheiden zwischen der Landungsmethode für das diser Griff ursprünglich gedacht war und dem Fisch in keinster Weise schadet und dem Präsentationsgriff. 

wobei ich bei dem auch noch nichts von Schäden am Fisch gehört habe da er hauptsächlich bei den Leuten praktiziert wird die C&R betreiben. (und die meinen es ja immer "gut" mit den Fischen )

*siehe Angeldets Beitrag in diesem Forum weiter unten


----------



## senner (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> JEDER ANGLER sollte - wie Stefan schrieb - Respekt gegenüber Natur und Kreatur haben, wie jeder Mensch grundsätzlich sowieso..



das grundproblem and er ganzen sache wird hier total aus den augen gelassen. 
ob der griff gut ist, hin oder her, problem ist aber, ist er überhaupt nötig? 

haben hier einige ein so perverses präsentationsbedürfnis oder sowenig selbstvertrauen, dass sie diese immense bestätigung ihres könnens brauchen? 
dass man mal einen fisch fotografiert, super nichts dagegen!!! (muss er da aber größer, aggressiver etc wirken?)
aber muss jeder fisch fotografiert werden, um paar petris dafür zu kassieren? um sich dann zu brüsten, dass der kapitale wieder released wurde..für wen angelt ihr? für euch? oder damit andere sehen, dass ihr gut angeln könnt? 

wenn man weiß, dass man den fisch eh zurücksetzt, sollte man ihn schonenst behandeln, das haben bestimmt alle verstanden. wie das von statten geht, muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden, das ist genau die selbe sache wie mit C+R, ihr werdet hier mit dieser subjektiven diskussionsart kaum jemand zum umdenken bewegen können..


----------



## aqauwatch (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

eigentlich ein interessanter thred, bzw die frage des für und wieder dieses barschgriffes...

ich fange auch hin und wieder mal große barsche beim zanderfischen. ich halte die barsche ganz normal fest. den barschgriff hab ich auch schon versucht, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es eine gute art ist. nur mim daumen im maul halten, halte ich für unzureichend bei großbarschen. da gibts aber noch die möglichkeit, den fisch mit den fingern zui stabilisieren.

ich für meinen teil halte den fisch lieber normal fest. bin aber auch der meinung, das der barschgriff, bei ich sags mal gekonnter anwendung, nicht das schlechteste für den fisch ist. 

was mich nun interessieren würde, wie genau haltet ihr die barsche, bzw wie stabilisiert ihr die fische mit den fingern?? ich tu mir da wie gesagt schwer...


----------



## zesch (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

ein Barsch ist ein natürlich "abgewachsener" Fisch, wenn er eh schon "abgeschlagen" ist, wie es das Gesetz vor sieht, halte ich ihn in die Kamera wie ich will. Den er schmeckt auch besser als jeder andere Fisch....

C + R Bild - Vorzeiger, z.B. Karpfenangler züchten ihre gefangenen Fisch erst bis zur Krebstumorgrenze fett (Boilies) und präsentieren diesen Fisch dann voller Stolz in die Kamera mit den Worten "hab ich selbst gefangen", dabei reissen vor lauter Fettlaibigkeit auch Organe vor dem zurücksetzen.....oder Welsangeln: Kopfhochreissen usw.

Ich finde einen Barsch der verspeist wird hat ein Fotos verdient, egal wie, Hauptsache "nicht blutig"

...nur es steht nicht immer dabei, das er verspeist wird,

es liest sich für die Mehrzahl der Boardies hier besser das er wieder schimmen gelassen wurde.

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Sickly (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Solange wie LipGrips nicht endlicher verboten werden finde ich es komisch das man hier darüber diskutiert das es ein Problem wenn ich einem Barsch mal ins Maul greife. Ich finde den Barschgriff OK!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Ohne mir alle 6 Seiten durchgelesen zu haben (sorry, ist mir aber zu viel ^^), sag ich jetzt einfach mal, dass es doch jedem Angler, der das Glück hatte einen Barsch von 30-50cm zufangen, sofort auffallen muss, dass der Fisch total ''überdehnt'' wird, wenn man ihn nicht abstüzt...

Hab grade mal auf meiner HP nachgeguckt, alle 40er Barsche die ich bisher gefangen habe, habe ich immer entweder senkrecht gehalten oder eben abgestüzt. Eigentlich selbstverständlich! Bevor ich vor ein paar Minuten den Thread entdeckt habe, war mir garnicht klar, dass das so ein großes Thema ist. 
Naja wie gesagt, ich finde dass es selbstverständlich ist den Fisch ab einer bestimmten Größe zu stützen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Ist wirklich ein interesanter Thread. Ich fotografiere meine Fische recht selten, da ich meist alleine fische und mir das ehrlich gesagt, ersten oft zuviel getüddel und zweitens auch recht wumpe ist.

Wenn ich vom Boot oder Belly aus fische ist der Lippengriff eine einwandfreie Methode den Fisch sauber zu greifen und abzuhaken, sofern er denn im Wasser verbleibt. Aber wenn ein Barsch so groß ist, dass man theoretisch Wirbelsäulenverletzungen erwarten könnte, (wie schwer muß er wohl sein???), dann geht er sowieso in die Pfanne. Normalerweise greife ich den Fisch so, dass mein Daumen unter der Kehle liegt und Zeigefinger und Mittelfinger oben auf dem Rücken vor der Rückenflosse. Wenn man dabei den Fisch mit der linken Hand fixiert, an der Lippe oder am sehr kurz gefassten Vorfach und dann mit der rechten Hand von vorn nach Hinten streift, dann passiert in der Regel nix und ich kann ihm mit links eins auf den Kopp geben, die rechte Hand umdrehen und ihn dann töten.

Ich finde, dass solche Threads wie dieser immer daran "kranken", dass als Beispiele immer wieder Extreme herangezogen werden.

Dieser Griff, wie man ihn oft auf Fotos sieht ist wohl auch einfach ne schicke Modeerscheinung aus Amiland. 

Wer es braucht...

Uli


----------



## anglermeister17 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

@fishingchamp: Genau das meinte ich auch!
@sundvogel: So n Griff als "Modeerscheinung" zu bezeichnen, damit macht man es sich zu einfach, wie ich finde, siehe meinen obigen Post, da er durch oben genannte Argumente auf jeden Fall mehr nur als eine "Daseinsberechtigung" hat!


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Moin moin,



> Dieser Griff, wie man ihn oft auf Fotos sieht ist wohl auch einfach ne schicke Modeerscheinung aus Amiland.


Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon. Bilder mit diesen Griff hatte ich so vor 10 Jahren zum ersten mal bei Ami-TV- Angelsendungen gesehen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich noch nicht bekommen das hier jemand *hier* mit dem Fisch so umgeht. Das der Fisch so für's Posen optimal gehalten werden kann ist logisch. Nichts gegen nen paar schöne Angelfotos. Wenn aber der lebende Fische dafür extra "hergerichtet" werden muß ,( darin seh ich die Hauptaufgabes dieses Griff's ) hält sich meine Zustimmung dafür in Grenzen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Dieser Griff, wie man ihn oft auf Fotos sieht ist wohl auch einfach ne schicke Modeerscheinung aus Amiland.



So siehts aus!


----------



## Ollek (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon. Bilder mit diesen Griff hatte ich so vor 10 Jahren zum ersten mal bei Ami-TV- Angelsendungen gesehen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich noch nicht bekommen das hier jemand *hier* mit dem Fisch so umgeht.



Den Landegriff also nicht den "Poserverbiegegriff" konnte man in den Angelvideos vom Blinker in den tiefsten 90er schon sehn.


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Hi Ollek,

Wenn mich die Erinnerung nicht trügt , wurde auf dieversen Filmchen dieser Handgriff zum Landen nicht genutzt.Aber dafür wenns darum ging den Fisch effektvoll vor die Kamera zu halten.
Gut , es gab/gibt sicher auch andere Filme.............
 Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das dieser Griff heutzutage in erster Linie für's fotomachen wichtig ist.


----------



## Ollek (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Ollek,
> 
> Wenn mich die Erinnerung nicht trügt , wurde auf dieversen Filmchen dieser Handgriff zum Landen nicht genutzt.Aber dafür wenns darum ging den Fisch effektvoll vor die Kamera zu halten.
> Gut , es gab/gibt sicher auch andere Filme.............
> Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das dieser Griff heutzutage in erster Linie für's fotomachen wichtig ist.



Auch der Begriff Barschgriff stammt aus diesen Videos.

Ich habe noch diverse im Keller, ich suchs mal raus.


----------



## Rhöde (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

hi,
wieso halten von barschen ?
ich denke nach dem foto kommt ein guter barsch sowieso in die pfanne :q !
ansonsten würde ich sie nach dem foto noch eine woche mit halskrause hältern und dann der freiheit übergeben :q:q !
wer weiß wie stark das genick im drill gelitten hat |supergri:q !


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Das der Fisch so für's Posen optimal gehalten werden kann ist logisch.


 
Das ist wohl der wesentliche Grund. Funktional ist dieser Griff beim europäischen Flussbarsch, insbesondere wenn der noch einen Köder im Maul hat aufjedenfall nicht besonders.

Ist wohl mehr so eine Fotospinnerei. Einen knapp gehakten Barsch landet so kein vernünftiger Mensch. Außerdem ist in der Regel wohl auch der Kescher als Landehilfe zwingend vorgeschrieben und den sollte man dann auch benutzen.

Irgendwelche fotogeilen C&R-Profilneurotiker lassen wir mal außen vor.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Ich sag nur |good:, seh' das auch so.


----------



## rallye-vid (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Ich denke alle Maulkrummmacher sollen sich mal holle seine Barschbilder ansehen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Barschgriff, Kiemengriff, usw.: was soll der ganze Schwachsinn?

irgendeine Ausgabe von "der Raubfisch", mit DvD übers Hechtfischen mit Naturködern. Gekauft, angeschaut und was musste ich sehen?
Einen hektischen Typen, der die ganze Zeit faselte, was für eine tolle idee es wäre, einen Hecht handzulanden. Schonend sei es für den Hecht und sicher obendrein.
Was ist passiert? Der erste bessere hecht enkommt seinem tollen Griff und knallt auf den Steg. Uuppsss!!! 

Spätestens da war klar, dass der Meister keine Ahnung hat. 
Was soll das Gepose??? 
Warum ist wohl der Kescher erfunden worden???
und ob ich den Fisch nach dem Foto zurücksetzen will oder nicht, ist doch völlig wurscht. Auch einem toten Fisch ramme ich nicht den Daumen ins Maul. Genausowenig lasse ich einen hecht am Gaff zappeln beim Foto, denn er könnte mich ja beißen, wenn ich ihn normal anfasse.

Friede sei mit euch |uhoh:


----------



## Ollek (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> irgendeine Ausgabe von "der Raubfisch", mit DvD übers Hechtfischen mit Naturködern. Gekauft, angeschaut und was musste ich sehen?
> Einen hektischen Typen, der die ganze Zeit faselte, was für eine tolle idee es wäre, einen Hecht handzulanden. Schonend sei es für den Hecht und sicher obendrein.
> Was ist passiert? Der erste bessere hecht enkommt seinem tollen Griff und knallt auf den Steg. Uuppsss!!!
> 
> |uhoh:



Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht, bevor das Foto gemacht wird ist der Hecht oft schon 1-2 mal runtergefallen beim Kiemengriff weshalb ich diesen auch ablehne. (nicht nur der Verletzungsgefahr wegen)

Deswegen halt ich es auch für merkwürdig das sich der TE auf seinem Avatar mit (ich kann mich aber auch irren|rolleyes) dieser Art den HEcht zu halten abbilldet und sich dann über den achso schädlichen Barschgriff aufregt. 
Den ich für wenn man ihn anwenden kann recht harmlos halte sofern er nicht fürs Posen benutzt wird und der Barsch in alle Himmelsrichtungen verbogen wird.



Nix für ungut 
In dem Sinne allen eine schöne Woche.#h


----------



## Doanaplantscha (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Ich denke es wäre interessant zu diesem Thema die Meinung eines Experten zu erfahren, ob dieser Griff schädlich ist oder nicht.

Nach meinem persönlichen Eindruck würde ich einen Fisch, den ich zurücksetze, so nicht halten. Wenn er waidgerecht getötet wurde siehts wieder anders aus, genauso was das fotografieren der gefangenen Fische angeht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Doanaplantscha schrieb:


> Ich denke es wäre interessant zu diesem Thema die Meinung eines Experten zu erfahren, ob dieser Griff schädlich ist oder nicht.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

@Ralle

|good:


----------



## olafjans (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Ich lese immer Verletungsgefahr, wenn man den Barsch anders als am Maul festhält...
Ich habe schon weiss Gott wieviele Barsche gefangen, sogar mal 50 an einem Tag, aber ich hab mich NOCH NIE an einem Barsch verletzt. Weder an seinen Rückenstacheln, noch den hier ach-so-gefürchteten Kiemenstacheln. So n Barsch ist doch kein Steve Irvine Killer-Stachelrochen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nur mal angenommen ein hier mitlesender User, der bisher seine Barsche immer mit Maulgriff gehalten hat, überlegt es sich nach dem lesen dieser Beiträge hier und fasst seinen nächsten Barsch anders an. Verletzt sich dabei an den Kiemen oder Rückenstacheln und/oder der Fisch schlägt im unrechten Moment und knallt zu Boden.
> 
> Wer kann das ausschließen, wer weiß was richtig ist ?


 
Das beantwortet nicht die Frage, ob dieser Griff nun notwendig oder einfach nur eine aus dem Amiland übernommene Modeerscheinung ist. Eigentlich könnte man doch auch kleine Karpfen oder Schleien so gut in den Auslöser halten. 

Ich denke, dass es bei einigermaßen vernünftigen Menschen keine zwei Meinungen geben kann, dass es zumindest problematisch sein kann, einen Fisch an einen relativ empfindlichen Punkt festzuhalten, anstatt den Druck der auf ihm lastet auf mehrere Punkte zu verteilen.
Ein Fisch lebt nun mal im Wasser, welches einen großen Anteil seines Gewichtes trägt. Die Physiognomie eines Fisches ist nicht dafür ausgelegt, an Land zu liegen, geschweige denn an einzelnen Körperteilen wie Maul oder Kiemendeckel aus dem Wasser gehoben zu werden. Ob das nun senkrecht oder waagerecht passiert spielt dabei kaum eine Rolle.

Du hast ganz sicher recht, wenn du sagst, dass wir das nur schwer beurteilen können, aber manchmal reicht vielleicht auch der gesunde Menschenverstand um eine Sache zumindest kritisch zu betrachten.

Ich selber fasse Barsche manchmal auch so an, allerdings nur um sie im Wasser vom Haken zu lösen, oder damit ich sie sicher greifen kann. Das es dabei eben mal piekst, dass finde ich relativ normal. Wenn ich Angst davor habe, dann sollte ich nicht auf Barsch angeln und mit etwas Mut und Geschick passiert auch nix.

Diese Diskussion wäre gänzlich überflüssig, wenn jeder einen angemessenen Kescher mit sich führt. Nun wird natürlich mancher den Finger erheben und "Vorsicht Schleimschicht" rufen, aber so ist das nun mal beim Angeln, ohne Kollateralschäden geht es nun mal nicht, wer dieses ganz vermeiden möchte, der muss tatsächlich die Kamera und den Neoprenanzug wählen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



olafjans schrieb:


> Ich lese immer Verletungsgefahr, wenn man den Barsch anders als am Maul festhält...
> Ich habe schon weiss Gott wieviele Barsche gefangen, sogar mal 50 an einem Tag, aber ich hab mich NOCH NIE an einem Barsch verletzt. Weder an seinen Rückenstacheln, noch den hier ach-so-gefürchteten Kiemenstacheln. So n Barsch ist doch kein Steve Irvine Killer-Stachelrochen.



RISCHTISCH!

Und nebenbei muss ich sagen das gerade der Barsch mit seiner rauen Haut mir nicht wirklich aus den Händen glitscht, wie das bei anderen Fischen wesentlich schneller passieren könnte...

Nebenbei muss ich sagen das ich selbst beim hecht mehr Angst vor freiliegenden Haken als dem Gebiss habe... Nach ner woche Schweden oder Irland gehört für mich die getapte Hand einfach dazu! #6


----------



## Ollek (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



olafjans schrieb:


> Ich lese immer Verletungsgefahr, wenn man den Barsch anders als am Maul festhält...
> Ich habe schon weiss Gott wieviele Barsche gefangen, sogar mal 50 an einem Tag, aber ich hab mich NOCH NIE an einem Barsch verletzt. Weder an seinen Rückenstacheln, noch den hier ach-so-gefürchteten Kiemenstacheln. So n Barsch ist doch kein Steve Irvine Killer-Stachelrochen.



Ü30 Ü40

nicht die kleinen Schwarmspritzer wo man 50 und mehr fängt.

:m Warscheinlich fühlt sich der Barsch in deiner Hand wohl weshalb er nicht anfängt willt umher zu zappeln.

Ich hab mich schon geschnitten, war sicher auch mein Fehler aber daraus lernt man.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Nach ner woche Schweden oder Irland gehört für mich die getapte Hand einfach dazu! #6



Na wers braucht...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Ollek schrieb:


> Na wers braucht...



Sieht auch nicht viel anders aus als wenn ich sonst arbeite, kleine Schnitte finde ich da nicht so besonders besorgniserregend. Mittig in die Zahnreihe halte ich meine Hand nun auch nicht, aber wenn man Angst hat sorgt das nach meiner Erfahrung nur dafür das der Fisch sicher aus den Händne gleitet, auf den Boden schlägt und man ewig rumbastelt bis der Haken draussen ist... Da finde ich beherztes Zugreifen, landen und Hakenlösen wesentlich besser, auch wenn eventuell mal ne Schramme an die Hand kommt.


----------



## Ollek (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Sieht auch nicht viel anders aus als wenn ich sonst arbeite, kleine Schnitte finde ich da nicht so besonders besorgniserregend. Mittig in die Zahnreihe halte ich meine Hand nun auch nicht, aber wenn man Angst hat sorgt das nach meiner Erfahrung nur dafür das der Fisch sicher aus den Händne gleitet, auf den Boden schlägt und man ewig rumbastelt bis der Haken draussen ist... Da finde ich beherztes Zugreifen, landen und Hakenlösen wesentlich besser, auch wenn eventuell mal ne Schramme an die Hand kommt.



ja ich weiss was du meinst, aber wenn ich z.B am Bodden bin wird nur noch gekeschert. Die Hechte sind mit unseren "Bördehechten" nicht zu vergleichen an Kraft und Kiemengriff oder Handlandung kommt für mich nicht in frage.

Erst kürzlich bin ich wieder da gewesen und nen Kumpel der auf Kiemengriff schwört und der Meinung ist ihn zu beherschen hat ihn angewand mit dem Ergebniss Hecht weg und tiefe  Schnittwunde (ähnlich wie in dem Link von mir) aber  zu diesem Zwecke hat er immer Verbandsmaterial dabei. Darum schrieb ich , wers braucht :q


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Kann man nicht zusammenfassend sagen:

"Die Allgemeinheit hält den Maulgriff beim Barsch für unbedenklich, wobei die Mehrheit es zumindest für diskussionswürdig hält, wenn der Barsch dabei am Kopf waagerecht gehalten wird, während der Körper senkrecht herunter hängt."

Dem würde ich mich anschliessen.

Der Eine oder Andere kommt durch diesen Thread vielleicht wenigstens zu der Erkenntniss, daß er zumindest von einigen Boardis für Fotos, auf dem Barsche so vorgehalten werden keine Petris bekommt.


----------



## barschzocker1961 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

ich hatte mal einen fetten barsch (hing leider zu tief #q#q)
als ich ihn nach dem abschlagen hielt knacke richtig das genickt ob das so gut ist #d seit demm fasse ich sie immer unter den bauch an


----------



## silviomopp (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:





WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Kann man nicht zusammenfassend sagen:
> 
> "Die Allgemeinheit hält den Maulgriff beim Barsch für unbedenklich, wobei die Mehrheit es zumindest für diskussionswürdig hält, wenn der Barsch dabei am Kopf waagerecht gehalten wird, während der Körper senkrecht herunter hängt."
> 
> ...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Muss ich mal hochholen.

Angesichts des Blinkers vom Juni 09, S. 58.
Wer ihn daheim hat, schaue sich das Bild mal genau an.

Angenommen. der Barsch des Autors wurde zurückgesetzt..., Dann leidet er wahrscheinlich nun unter chronischer Maulsperre. Man beachte auch den Zeigefinger des Autors, der als Widerlager dem Barsch wohl so ziemlich alles abdrückt, was der an Weichteilen im Bereich der Kiemen / des Mauls hat.

Sieht schon toll aus, so ein extrem übergestülptes Maul, nicht wahr?
#q

Und wenn der Barsch mitgenommen wurde...,
dann tut man sowas auch nicht. Das hat ja schon bald etwas mit Leichenfledderei zu tun. 

Der Autor sollte sich seinen Daumen ganz woanders hinstecken, da wäre er besser aufgehoben.


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

moin,

@kohlmeise

kannste das bild mal bitte hochladen? Hab den blinker nicht zur hand.

MfG


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Shimanomann schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> @kohlmeise
> 
> ...




Glaube nicht, dass ich das darf. Urheberrechte und so.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Hochladen geht leider nicht, ich werde aber demnächste in den Kiosk gehen und einfach die Seite 58 aufschlagen ^^'


----------



## hecht 01 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

mann sollte mal nen experten fragen


----------



## bobbl (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Habs mir grad angeschaut. 
Ich versteh das nicht, warum man die Fische so halten muss, finde das auch nicht besonders ansehnlich...der im Blinker stützt den Barsch zieht dem aber gnadenlos das Maul bis sonstwo runter.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Ich wende den Barschgriff nicht an, ganz einfach weil ich i.d.R. keinen Fotoapparat mit dem Angeln nehme und ich ihn nicht präsentieren muss.
Die Zappelei hält sich bei ausgedrillten Fischen ja auch in Grenzen, vor allem weil Barsche recht griffig sind. Ich hätte immer das Gefühl dem Fisch den Kiefer einzureissen oder zu verrenken. Ich habe den Griff mal bei kleineren Fische ausprobiert und er gefällt mir wirklich nicht.

Außerdem fotografiert man einen Pfannenfisch gefälligst nach dem Abschlagen, auch wenn einige Nörgeler dann die Ästhetik des Fotos anzweifeln, wenn Blut zu sehen ist oder der Fisch starr guckt.


----------



## ronald7 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

|good:

Gruß
ron


----------



## lorn (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich wende den Barschgriff nicht an, ganz einfach weil ich i.d.R. keinen Fotoapparat mit dem Angeln nehme und ich ihn nicht präsentieren muss.
> Die Zappelei hält sich bei ausgedrillten Fischen ja auch in Grenzen, vor allem weil Barsche recht griffig sind. Ich hätte immer das Gefühl dem Fisch den Kiefer einzureissen oder zu verrenken. Ich habe den Griff mal bei kleineren Fische ausprobiert und er gefällt mir wirklich nicht.
> 
> Außerdem fotografiert man einen Pfannenfisch gefälligst nach dem Abschlagen, auch wenn einige Nörgeler dann die Ästhetik des Fotos anzweifeln, wenn Blut zu sehen ist oder der Fisch starr guckt.



ganz genau so denke ich auch


----------



## *Martin (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Sicherlich alles eine Frage der Einstellung. Also ich brauche auch kein Barschgriff.
Ich schnappe den Fisch, wenn er groß genug ist wird er getötet und später gefuttert, Zwerge werden schonend zurückgesetzt. Und fertig. Ohne Schnickschnack, ohne Firlefanz, ohne sie im hohen Bogen in den See zu werfen, und auch ohne Foto. Ich wüsste demnach nicht warum ich dem Barsch fast das Maul umstülpen sollte. BTW: Der Ansatz von Schleien-Stefan mit "dem Respekt von der Kreatur" finde ich klasse. Diese Einstellung gefällt mir! 

Ich bin aber kein Maßstab, weil: 
Ich habe ja auch kein Tackle, sondern ein paar Ruten, Rollen und sonstiges Angelzeugs bzw. sogenanntes "..gedöns". 

Ich habe noch nie an einem Barschbattle teilgenommen (haut man sich da die Fische um die Ohren?). 

Meine Ruten kosten auch keine 400 Euro (Nichtmal, oder doch vielleicht gerade so alle zusammen). 
Angeln (bei uns sagt man: I gang etz zum fische...) macht trotzdem riesig Spaß, und manchmal schmeckts hinterher auch ganz gut. 

Ich habe neulich eine Rolle für 99 Mücken gekauft... ich Wahnsinniger. 

Die Zweifler werden es nicht glauben, aber auch bei uns gibt es Ü40-Barsche. Wenige, aber es gibt sie, diese Riesenkretzer ... 

Natürlich zeige ich dann nicht ganz ohne Stolz meinem Angelkollegen den 42er beim Aalangeln zufällig gefangenen Überraschungsbarsch und ernte dafür ein: Du Drecksack. 
Ja, Angeln macht auch "ohne es standesgemäß der Welt zu präsentieren" so richtig viel Spaß.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



> meinem Angelkollegen den 42er beim Aalangeln


 
Glaub ich nicht. Fotos?


----------



## Blauzahn (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Altes Thema wieder aktuell...
warum man macht was man macht....

dazu passend auch
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=139724
Komisch... aber der Thread fiel mir dazu spontan wieder ein... 
und nicht nur weil ich ihn damals iniziiert habe.

René


----------



## fishingchamp (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Hi,
mir geht dieses "Ich brauche kein teures Tackle"-Gelaber tierisch aufn Senkel.
Ich erlebe es so gut wie nie, dass hier jemand schreibt, dass Tackle für unter 400 € ******* ist, aber andauernd muss man sich hier anhören, was wir Tackleliebhaber denn für eingebildete Typen seien. Ein Kumpel von mir fischt mit 25 € Feederruten und trotzdem gehe ich immer wieder mit ihm fischen.

Jetzt zum Thema:
Wenn man den Fisch senkrecht hochhebt und nicht so überdehnt, wie es oft gemacht wird, finde ich das alles legitim.
Schaut mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2539787&postcount=49
So kann man Barsche auch schön presentieren.
Dieses gerade Hochheben finde ich ganz gut.
Im und am Maul gibt es keine Schleimhaut, die beschädigt werden kann. Man kann schnell ohne Problem ins Maul packen und den Barsch rausheben. Zumindest bei mir geht das schneller wie wenn ich bei einem Zander in die Kiemen fassen will zum Landen.
Ich habe noch keinen großen Barsch bei mir im kleinen Tümpel rumtreiben sehen. In den großen See fällt ein toter Großbarsch ja nicht so auf, aber am Mediapark ist das alles schön übersichtlich und ein toter Fisch fällt schnell auf.


MfG
Felix


----------



## DRU (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Naja, tote Fischen trudeln meist zum Grund.

Ich finde es bedenklich Fische an Ihrem Kopf zu halten, zumindest wenn man sie wieder releasen möchte. Dasnn kann für deren Bandapparat einfach nicht gut sein!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> Wenn man den Fisch senkrecht hochhebt und nicht so überdehnt, wie es oft gemacht wird, finde ich das alles legitim.
> Schaut mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2539787&postcount=49
> So kann man Barsche auch schön presentieren.
> Dieses gerade Hochheben finde ich ganz gut.



Hi Felix!

Mit dem Tackle hast Du vollkommen recht. Aber zum Halten muss ich noch was sagen:

Hier finde ich gut, mit Unterstützen:

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g306/Hopp-Singh/CIMG0511.jpg


Hier finde ich das ganze OK, auch wenn ich das mit Unterstützen besser finde weil dann eben  nicht das ganze Gewicht am Kiefer gehoben wird:

http://img194.*ih.us/img194/2443/snv35884.th.jpg


Aber diese Fotos sind es, die den meisten wie auch mir sauer aufstoßen, weil das in dieser Form nicht gut für den Fisch sein kann:

http://img241.*ih.us/img241/2816/dsc00382y.th.jpg

http://img8.*ih.us/img8/8223/snv35875.th.jpg

http://img23.*ih.us/img23/7780/snv35873.th.jpg

Das Problem bei solchen Sachen ist einfach das inzwischen hier Bilder von 15 oder 20cm-Barschen zu sehen sind, denen irgentwie der Daumen ins Maul gepresst wird und die dann total verbogen im Bild hängen. Das macht mir keinen besonders guten Eindruck, wenn man den Fisch releasen will. 

Wie immer nur meine Meinung.... |wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Letztlich handelt es sich bei dem Barschgriff ja nicht um eine Anlandungsmethode. Ich möchte gerne mal sehen, wie der ein oder andere sich verrenkt, um einen Barsch von der Spundwand oder Steinpackung aus handzulanden. 

Nein, es geht hier einzig und alleine um die _Präsentation einer Trophäe_, und zwar nach sehr zweifelhaften ästhetischen Prinzipien. Es muss besonders "barschig" aussehen, so ein Foto. Mit Verletzungsgefahren usw. hat das ganze doch nullkommogarnichts zu tun. 

Nun möchte ich keine Diskussion über Fangfotos auslösen. 
Allerdings fällt schon auf, dass man auf keinem einzigen Foto vor, sagen wir, 15 Jahren, solche umgestülpten Mäuler gesehen hat. Erst als der Barsch zum "Zielfisch" mutierte und die Kameras digital wurden, beobachtete ich dies zum ersten mal. 

Was mich an dem ganzen vor allem so stört, ist die Tatsache, dass der Fisch, ob mitgenommen oder releast, durch dieses Verrenkerei so furchtbar entstellt wird. So sieht ein Barsch einfach nicht aus, sondern einzig und allein die Trophäe. Man könnte einen Hecht auch mit voll ausgefahrener Rachensperre fotographieren, nur um den Blick auf ein "furchterregendes Gebiss" zu fokussieren, das käme auf das Gleiche hinaus.

Schade nur, dass diese Gedanken nur diejenigen zum Nachdenken bringen werden, die dies so und so schon tun. Der Trophäenjäger hingegen wird in seinem Tun genauso weitermachen wie bisher.


----------



## olafjans (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Letztlich handelt es sich bei dem Barschgriff ja nicht um eine Anlandungsmethode. Ich möchte gerne mal sehen, wie der ein oder andere sich verrenkt, um einen Barsch von der Spundwand oder Steinpackung aus handzulanden.
> 
> Nein, es geht hier einzig und alleine um die _Präsentation einer Trophäe_, und zwar nach sehr zweifelhaften ästhetischen Prinzipien. Es muss besonders "barschig" aussehen, so ein Foto. Mit Verletzungsgefahren usw. hat das ganze doch nullkommogarnichts zu tun.
> 
> ...



Sehr gutes Posting.

Ich finde auch, dass ein stolzer Riesenbarsch, der Jahrelang der König seines Reviers war, nicht derart unwürdig gehalten werden sollte, ganz abgesehen davon, dass die gesamte Ästhetik so zerstört wird, würde ich nichtmal einen abgeschlagenen Fisch so präsentieren.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



olafjans schrieb:


> Sehr gutes Posting.
> 
> Ich finde auch, dass ein stolzer Riesenbarsch, der Jahrelang der König seines Reviers war, nicht derart unwürdig gehalten werden sollte, ganz abgesehen davon, dass die gesamte Ästhetik so zerstört wird, würde ich nichtmal einen abgeschlagenen Fisch so präsentieren.


Hey Leuet ich finde jeder sollte es auf seiner art tun.Man muss doch nicht ständig diskutieren.:m


----------



## Johnnie Walker (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> Hey Leuet ich finde jeder sollte es auf seiner art tun.Man muss doch nicht ständig diskutieren.:m



Sobald einem Lebewesen Schaden zugefügt wird, gilt deine Aussage nicht mehr. Außerdem ist das ein Forum, indem Diskussionen erwünscht sind


----------



## olafjans (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> Hey Leuet ich finde jeder sollte es auf seiner art tun.Man muss doch nicht ständig diskutieren.:m


 
Ööhmm....das hier ist ein Thread in dem explizit das Halten von Barschen diskutiert werden soll!?!?|kopfkrat

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil sach ich da mal...#6


----------



## Pinguin (18. März 2013)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Hallo NoSaint,
ich möchte mich Deinen Bericht und der Kritik zum Maulgriff bei Barschen
anschließen. Hat mit Radau machen nichts zu tun!
Keiner von diesen Typen landet ein Hecht auf diese Weise, oder?
Ich habe jedenfalls immer ein Kescher zur Hand für entsprechend
große Fische.
Ich bitte die Macher im Forum, Bilder vom Maulgriff nicht mehr zu
veröffentlichen.
Höflichst Pinguin


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. März 2013)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

|gaehn:


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Die Disksussion ist zwar alt, aber immernoch Aktuell. Mich stört es auch, das Großbarsche im Maul gegriffen werden und dann schön am Kopf abgeknickt in die Kamera gehalten werden.

Das sieht nicht schön aus und kann für den Fisch nicht gut sein. Starker Knick im Kopfbereich und bis zum Anschlag aufgerissenes Maul.

Aber das hat sich ja durchgesetzt. Irgendeiner fängt damit an und alle machen das nach. Denn so hat man ja noch eine Hand frei und kann irgendein Produkt seiner Sponsoren in die Kamera halten...

Mir wird bei der Betrachtung von den, teilweise echt guten Fischen hier im Board, immer übel. Arme Tiere.


----------



## u-see fischer (18. März 2013)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Sehe ich auch so. Hier mal mein Statment aus einem anderen Thread: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3741954&postcount=13363
Wenn man dann noch berücksichtigt, dass die Wirbelsäule für die Stützung unterwasser ausgelegt ist, sollte eigendlich jedem klar sein, dass derartige Präsentationen nicht gut sein können.

Wie jedoch Eingangs schon geschrieben wurde, wenn der Fisch anschließend sowieso in der Pfanne landet, dann spielt die Präsentation auch keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## free-eagle (19. März 2013)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Ist wirklich ein interesanter Thread. Ich fotografiere meine Fische recht selten, da ich meist alleine fische und mir das ehrlich gesagt, ersten oft zuviel getüddel und zweitens auch recht wumpe ist.
> 
> Wenn ich vom Boot oder Belly aus fische ist der Lippengriff eine einwandfreie Methode den Fisch sauber zu greifen und abzuhaken, sofern er denn im Wasser verbleibt. Aber wenn ein Barsch so groß ist, dass man theoretisch Wirbelsäulenverletzungen erwarten könnte, (wie schwer muß er wohl sein???), dann geht er sowieso in die Pfanne. Normalerweise greife ich den Fisch so, dass mein Daumen unter der Kehle liegt und Zeigefinger und Mittelfinger oben auf dem Rücken vor der Rückenflosse. Wenn man dabei den Fisch mit der linken Hand fixiert, an der Lippe oder am sehr kurz gefassten Vorfach und dann mit der rechten Hand von vorn nach Hinten streift, dann passiert in der Regel nix und ich kann ihm mit links eins auf den Kopp geben, die rechte Hand umdrehen und ihn dann töten.
> 
> ...



Exakt so mache ich das auch und werde es weiter so halten. Finde ich die beste, schnellste und schonenste Methode.

Überhaupt habe ich kaum Fotos von gefangenen Fischen, auch wenn mich "nicht angelnde" Freunde immer quasi nach "Fangbeweisen" fragen. Aber ich habe kein Bock den Fisch ewig leiden zu lassen, um meine Kamera rauszukramen und abzuposen...wenn nicht gerade meine Frau dabei ist und es blitzschnell geschieht, gibts eben auch kein Foto. Dafür fische ich schließlich nicht. 

Hoffe nicht, dass dies tatsächlich ein Argument für den Barschgriff sein soll....das mit der Verletzungsgefahr kann ich kaum glauben...ok, hatte noch keinen Ü40 am Haken..dennoch habe ich Zweifel.


----------



## Franky D (19. März 2013)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Pinguin schrieb:


> Hallo NoSaint,
> ich möchte mich Deinen Bericht und der Kritik zum Maulgriff bei Barschen
> anschließen. Hat mit Radau machen nichts zu tun!
> Keiner von diesen Typen landet ein Hecht auf diese Weise, oder?
> ...


 
ich möchte dich mal sehen wie du einen hecht mit Maulgriff ohne Handschuhe landest viel spaß dabei, zum thema Bilder veröffentlich es gibt immer noch das recht auf Meinungsfreiheit was die Verbreitung einer Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild sowie allen weiteren verfügbaren Übertragungsmitteln reglementiert. So lange dies nicht unter Tierquälerei fällt oder gegen die Boardregeln verstößt wird sich da nichts dran ändern.

By the Way meine Meinung zum Maulgriff es gillt immer noch den Fisch möglichst schonend zu behandeln,
wenn man sich also zum Maulgriff entschließt sollte man wenigstens bei größeren Exemplaren mit der zweiten Hand die Schwanzflosse nachstabilisieren das der fisch in der Waage liegt oder zumindest nicht mehr so abgeknickt ist.
Das ist allemal besser als dem Fisch die Finger zwischen die Kiemen zu stecken oder ihn auf ganzer oberfläche zu betatschen


----------



## Droggelbecher (19. März 2013)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Absolut lächerlich zu meinen man würde einen Fisch "unnötig" quälen bzw. leiden lassen wenn man ihn 10 Sekunden länger an Land lässt um ein Foto zu schießen.
Immerhin schlagt ihr ihm vorher euren Drilling in den Schädel. Wenn ihr solche Verfechter des Tierschutzes seid, dann solltet ihr gar nicht erst am Wasser auftauchen. Das stresst die Fische nämlich nicht und ihr lasst sie somit auch nicht leiden >.<

Zum Thema Barschgriff: Ja, das sieht ehrlich gesagt schon nicht gesund für den Fisch aus. Und wenn man die 2. Hand zur Verfügung hat sollte man diese nutzen um den Fisch zu stützen und nicht um den Köder oder was auch immer zu präsentieren! Und wenn kein Fotograf zur Stelle ist, dann nutzt einfach den Selbstauslöser. Sollte ja heutzutage an jeder Kamera vorhanden sein


----------



## free-eagle (20. März 2013)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Droggelbecher schrieb:


> Absolut lächerlich zu meinen man würde einen Fisch "unnötig" quälen bzw.  leiden lassen wenn man ihn 10 Sekunden länger an Land lässt um ein Foto  zu schießen.............
> ......
> Und wenn kein Fotograf zur Stelle ist, dann nutzt einfach den Selbstauslöser. Sollte ja heutzutage an jeder Kamera vorhanden sein



Du kannst also genau vorhersagen, wann der nächste Barsch anbeisst und dementsprechend vorab den Selbstauslöser einstellen?

Hut ab, so weit bin ich noch nicht....|bigeyes

Genauso stark, dass du innerhalb von 10 Sekunden, mit einer Hand die Kamera rauskramst, anmachst, fokusierst und einhändig ein Grinsebild anfertigst...wahnsinn...ich bin beeindruckt.|thinkerg:


----------



## Franky D (20. März 2013)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



free-eagle schrieb:


> Du kannst also genau vorhersagen, wann der nächste Barsch anbeisst und dementsprechend vorab den Selbstauslöser einstellen?
> 
> Hut ab, so weit bin ich noch nicht....|bigeyes
> 
> Genauso stark, dass du innerhalb von 10 Sekunden, mit einer Hand die Kamera rauskramst, anmachst, fokusierst und einhändig ein Grinsebild anfertigst...wahnsinn...ich bin beeindruckt.|thinkerg:


 
ich denke das war eher auf die situation nach dem landen des fisches bezogen...


----------



## Debilofant (20. März 2013)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Schon traurig, dass offenbar auch im Jahre 2013 diese mehr als fragwürdige "Methode" sog. "Fischhaltens" noch immer auf nicht eben wenigen Bildern umhergeistert.

Einschlägige Erklärungsansätze wurden ja hier schon mehrfach benannt. Zeitgeist, Nachgeäffe, reißerische Inszenierung einer vermeintlich ausgereift "professionellen", so quasi mit nur einer Hand traumwandlerisch routiniert zelebrierten "Fischkontrolle" bzw. außerordentlich hirn- wie eierloses Gepose... |abgelehn

Fakt ist: Früher, als es noch keine Möglichkeit bzw. keine solch "große Bühne" wie das Internet gab, um inflationär Fangfotos "zu präsentieren", gab es auch solch Auswüchse nicht.

Jemand, der einen Barsch jenseits des Fangvorgangs dermaßen unnötig vergewaltigt, hat ganz offenkundig nicht begriffen, was Waidgerechtigkeit bedeutet, bzw. ist so jemand schlimmstenfalls zeitlebens nicht in der Lage, sein eigenes Tun seiner Tragweite nach zu erfassen.

Wer meint, das Überdehnen von Unterkiefer und Nacken wäre als psychische Stressverursachung bei Fischen vernachlässigbar und würde letztlich gänzlich irrational auf einer rein emotionalisierten Ebene kritisiert, mag sich schleunigst um den Nobelpreis in Physik und Physiologie bewerben...

...etwa mit folgendem Titel: _"Die Ausserkraftsetzung physikalischer Hebelgesetze unter Berücksichtigung der silikongummiartig unkaputtbar dehnbaren Kiefer- und Nackenpartie von bislang fälschlicherweise den Knochenfischen als zugehörig erachteten Fischarten am Beispiel des total zeitgeistfratzenbuchtrendig crazy obercooool einhändig dahingeschlenzten Barschgriffs im Falle des Flussbarsches __(Perca fluviatilis)"_ |uhoh:

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## free-eagle (20. März 2013)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Debilofant schrieb:


> Schon traurig.........
> 
> Jemand, der einen Barsch jenseits des Fangvorgangs dermaßen unnötig vergewaltigt, hat ganz offenkundig nicht begriffen, was Waidgerechtigkeit bedeutet, bzw. ist so jemand schlimmstenfalls zeitlebens nicht in der Lage, sein eigenes Tun seiner Tragweite nach zu erfassen.
> 
> ...




Tja, aber geht es nach Droggelbecher, darfst du - weil du ja dem Fisch, Zitat: "einen Drilling in den Schädel schlägst" danach wohl alles mit ihm machen ohne dir darüber groß Gedanken zu machen.

Ich dachte bisher immer, es wäre vielleicht besonders fischschonend weil den viele so halten, aber jetzt wo ich die Begründungen dafür lese komme ich einfach zu einen anderen Schluss. Sollte es also für das Fotogepose sein, finde ich es absolut nicht in Ordnung einen Fisch so zu behandeln. Das sehe ich dann eben so wie Debilofant.


----------



## Droggelbecher (20. März 2013)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Hättest du dir die Mühe gemacht und es korrekt gelesen, würdest du hier nicht mit falschen bzw. aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Zitaten kommen. Ich habe wohl geschrieben, dass ich nichts vom "Barschgriff" halte und meine es wäre kein Problem die 2. Hand zum Stützen des Fisches zu verwenden!!!

Der erste Teil bezog sich allein auf eine vorher genannte Begründung, auf ein Foto im Allgemeinen zu verzichten um den Fisch nicht leiden zu lassen. Und das finde ich als absolut zweifelhaft. Ich weiß wirklich nicht wie technisch begabt bzw. eher unbegabt man sein muss, wenn man länger als 30 Sekunden für ein *einfaches* Erinnerungsfoto benötigt. Es bedeutet nicht, dass man den Fisch in dieser Zeit schlecht behandeln soll bzw. darf!!


----------



## free-eagle (20. März 2013)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

ok, sorry - dann nehme ich das zurück, hatte das dann wohl in den falschen Hals bekommen.


----------



## zanderzone (20. März 2013)

Guckt euch meine Bilder an! So hält man nen Barsch.. Sieht  vorallem besser aus als diese Einhandhaltung! Bei nem 10cm Barsch is es ja noch in Ordnung, aber bei den dicken Moppels kann es nicht gut sein..


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. März 2013)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Debilofant schrieb:


> Jemand, der einen Barsch jenseits des Fangvorgangs dermaßen unnötig vergewaltigt, *hat ganz offenkundig nicht begriffen, was Waidgerechtigkeit bedeutet,* bzw. ist so jemand schlimmstenfalls zeitlebens nicht in der Lage, sein eigenes Tun seiner Tragweite nach zu erfassen.
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. März 2013)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

@ Rheinspezie:

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele! 

In meinen Anfängertagen Mitte der 80er war Angeln sozusagen ne Randgruppentätigkeit für im Schlamm wühlende Frühaufstehnerds. Also das exakte Gegenteil von cool, wurde teilweise ja schon als verschroben angesehen.

Das wünsche ich mir immer öfter zurück... das war sozusagen eine Oase der Ruhe, eine echte Rückzugsmöglichkeit - die gar nicht großartig öffentlich sein SOLLTE (um die Ruhe zu wahren). Heuchlerisches Schongepose gabs da deswegen auch nicht. Entweder sofort ohne jeglichen Firlefanz wieder rein oder eine aufn Schädel und ab inne Kühle.

Hätte ich damals son Polbrillen-Käppi-Suspenderposergemache an den Tag gelegt und dabei womöglich den Fisch noch 3x fallenlassen, hätt mir mein Jugendgruppenleiter sowas von krass den Schlappen aufgeblasen...

Auch der hatte schon damals gar nix gegen Zurücksetzen - aber wenn, hatte das so fix wie möglich und ohne Rumgepräsentiere zu passieren. Sonst war ganz kräftig Alarm in der Bude.

Bei dauermisslungener Bassgriff-Anwendung und gleichzeitigem Fotogegrinse hätte der einem höchstwahrscheinlich auf Ex den Schädel demontiert oder selber mal an einem "bass-gegriffen".

Wer auf Raubfisch (ja, auch Barsch!) angelte, hatte n Stahlvorfach zu montieren. Sonst derselbe Volleinlauf, keine Diskussion. Der Fisch war immer wichtiger als der eigene "Spieltrieb". 

"Der-Suspender-läuft-dann-nimmer-Rumheuler" hätten ne Verwarnung kassiert und wären bei mehrfacher Nichtbeachtung einfach rausgeflogen. Da hieß es einfach "wenn Du mit Stahl nichts fängst, musst Du eben besser angeln lernen." Und dann wurde einem kompetent gezeigt, wie man das macht. Und es funktionierte bestens - mit  Billigwobblern, die man sich auch vom Taschengeld leisten konnte.

Wer da nur zur Selbstdarstellung und Spielzeug-Ausprobierung geangelt hätte, wär augenblicklich ausm Verein geflogen. Denn da war der Umgang und die Pflege der Natur mindestens genauso wichtig wies Rutenschwingen an sich.

Und auch heute will ich sozusagen lieber in Gammelgrün durch Brennesseln kriechen als visuell Hiphop machen. Mangaspielzeugkasten nee danke.


----------



## heineken2003 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Hallo,

früher war generell alles besser, Gelsenkirchen war noch ne Vorzeigestadt und die Jugend hat sich sofort eingeschissen wenn der alte Oberangler den Blick gehoben hat.

Was will man denn erwarten, wenn heutzutage niemand mehr die jugendlichen an die Hand nimmt und ihnen vernünftiges angeln zeigt?
Die, die am lautesten schreien ducken sich doch meist weg, wenn der Verein freiwillige für die Jugendarbeit sucht.

Natürlich ist der Barschgriff für den Fisch nicht das richtige, deswegen aber gleich die ganze Jugendkultur in die Tonne zu treten zeugt von einer, na ich sag mal, kleinkariertheit.

Früher haben die Alten bestimmt auch auf die Rolling Stones geflucht und das Internet war eine Spielerei für Freaks ohne Zukunft...

Barschgriff = nicht in Ordnung
Punkt


Petri

Heineken


----------



## ulfisch (20. März 2013)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Ich bin mit meiner Dragonball-Z Rute und meinen Pokemonködern auch sehr gerne alleine und in Ruhe am Wasser,
weshalb ich mich deswegen selbst darstelle bleibt mir ein(voll krasses) Rätsel.
Tiere quäle ich deshalb schon lange nicht.
Die mauligen, hochnäsigen "alt"Angler können mir persönlich genauso gestohlen bleiben wie die Tierquäler (wer auch immer so definiert wird).

Ansonstenie Jugend von heute liebt den Luxus, hat schlechte Manieren und verachtet die Autorität. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer

Sokrates


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. März 2013)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ansonstenie Jugend von heute liebt den Luxus, hat schlechte Manieren und verachtet die Autorität. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer
> 
> Sokrates



:m....


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. März 2013)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> *Der Fisch war immer wichtiger als der eigene "Spieltrieb". *



Moin,

das ist doch mal ein schöner Satz :m

Ich denke, dass die Extremangler , Poser und "Naturversteher" (weil sie Massen fangen und dadurch die Natur "verstehen" #q),

nicht am Alter festgemacht werden können - zu behaupten,das  alle Jugendlichen so wären, ist nicht richtig.

Es gibt solche Angler in quasi allen Altersschichten - die Angel-Opi´s mal ausgenommen 

Der Barschgriff ist und bleibt für mich , wenn die unterstützende Hand fehlt und der Fisch "abgeknickt" gehalten wird, einfach ganz schlimm.

Die (lebenden) Fische sehen dann immer so aus, als würde ihnen gleich der Kopf "platzen" #q

Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass das a.b. seinen Beitrag zur Aufklärung leisten wird 

R.S.


----------



## ulfisch (21. März 2013)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Ach ja Barsche schmecken mir sowieso viel zu gut um sie lebendig fotografieren zu müssen:q
Bilder machen finde ich schon okay das Tier soll halt nicht extra leiden.
Mir reicht es wenn ich meinen Fang in der Küche fotorafiere
und am Wasser mal ein hübsches Landschaftsbild
oder den toten Fisch am Wasser.

Ich muss sagen, dass ich als Kind sehr viel in Griechenland mit der Handleine geangelt habe und dort naja sche*** jeder auf Tierschutz ect.


Um so besser das mir mein Vater von Anfang an beigebracht hat
nicht alles und jedes mit zu nehmen.
Einmal habe ich einen kleinen Oktapus/Krake gefangen und hat hat mir ein ordentlich schlechtes Gewissen gemacht.
Ich glaube ich bin der einzige auf der Insel der seine Fische abschlägt|rolleyes


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Grade Grossbarsche zu releasen ist schon nicht so verkehrt, (Bestandssicherung, Drillvergnügen, gute Gene usw.) von daher ist deine Einstellung sehr löblich!

Ich schaue viel US Angelsendungen. Das abschlagen der Fisch scheint wirklich eine Deutsche Eigenheit zu sein. Alle anderen werfen die so in die Truhe. Oder halten die in Afrika Tagelang am leben (Welsarten) damit die nicht vergammeln. Da ist es Kultur, hier ein Verbrechen.

Wenn du mal wieder in GR bist dann fang mal nen paar größere Squids und hau mal nen langen Bericht mit Fotos rein. Überhaupt würd ich mich da über Bilder sehr freuen!


----------



## ulfisch (21. März 2013)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Ich habe ein paar Bilder in den Mittelmeer Thread gestellt.
Squids selber habe ich noch nicht gefangen.
Nur Krake mit der Stabharpune.


----------



## master030 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Hier nochmal ganz Frisch

http://havelritter.de/der-barschgriff-barschangeln-im-schonwaschgang/2013/05/02/

MfG Daniel


----------



## Trollwut (30. Juni 2015)

*Fischwohl - Der Barschgriff*

Leider kann man nicht immer nur über posítive Erfahrungen berichten. Einer dieser negativen Eindrücke ist der Barschgriff.
In letzter Zeit fällt mir zum Beispiel in Facebook in diversen Gruppen oder auf Angelseiten auf, dass Flussbarsche waagerecht ohne sonstige Unterstützung am Maul gehalten werden. Bei einem entnommenen Fisch ist das egal, bei den meisten Bildern allerdings ist eindeutig ersichtlich, dass der Fisch noch lebt. Oftmals wird dann auch noch stolz "C&R" in die Bildbeschreibung gepackt. Dass beim Maulgriff ohne Unterstützung am Hinterleib des Fisches dessen Bänderapparat und der gesamte Nackenbereich komplett überdehnt wird, wird scheinbar ignoriert. Bei größeren Fischen kommt es zu schwerwiegenden Verletzungen. Dann kann man sich das Zurücksetzen oftmals gleich sparen. Ähnlich verhält es sich beim Zander. Der Fisch wird lässig mit einer Hand mit dem Kiemengriff gehalten und in eine möglichst waagerechte Position gedrückt. Bitte lasst das bleiben.
Kiemen- und Maulgriff sind super Methoden um die Fische zu fixieren oder senkrecht zu halten, wenn ihr sie aber waagerecht präsentieren wollt, dann unterstützt den Fang immer mit der anderen Hand im Afterflossenbereich!









"Unterstütz' mich" - sagt der Barsch​


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischwohl - Der Barschgriff*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Dass beim Maulgriff ohne Unterstützung am Hinterleib des Fisches dessen Bänderapparat
> 
> Was denn für ein Bänderapparat??|bigeyes
> 
> und der gesamte Nackenbereich komplett überdehnt wird, wird scheinbar ignoriert. Bei größeren Fischen kommt es zu schwerwiegenden Verletzungen.



Sind das reine Vermutungen, oder gibts es dazu irgendwelche Belege?

Ich weiß, daß man das  ständig in iwelchen Foren und bei FB liest, aber für mich ist das größtenteils Kokolores, der sich quasi viral über diverse Plattformen verbreitet hat.

Cheers|wavey:


----------



## Trollwut (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischwohl - Der Barschgriff*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Sind das reine Vermutungen, oder gibts es dazu irgendwelche Belege?
> 
> Ich weiß, daß man das  ständig in iwelchen Foren und bei FB liest, aber für mich ist das größtenteils Kokolores, der sich quasi viral über diverse Plattformen verbreitet hat.
> 
> Cheers|wavey:




Nimm mal einen toten 40er Barsch und drück den unausgenommen waagerecht. Das Knacken kann nicht gesund sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischwohl - Der Barschgriff*

Das würde ich nicht unbedingt als schlechtes Zeichen werten.

Wenn man zum Chiropraktiker geht und der biegt und zerrt an einem rum, dann knackt und kracht das schon gewaltig aber bleibt in der Regel ohne Todesfolge.:m

Evtl. ist der Barsch danach viel entspannter.|kopfkrat


----------



## nikobellic1887 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischwohl - Der Barschgriff*

Gesund kann es nicht sein..


----------



## Tobi92 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischwohl - Der Barschgriff*

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob der Barsch daran Schaden nimmt, was ich allerdings auch nicht weiß ist, dass er daran keinen Schaden nimmt.

Deshalb lieber nicht riskieren.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischwohl - Der Barschgriff*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Nimm mal einen toten 40er Barsch und drück den unausgenommen waagerecht. Das Knacken kann nicht gesund sein.



Wenn schon, dann nehme ich dazu einen lebenden 40er Barsch, und dann kommt der wahlweise wieder in den Gartenteich oder das Aquarium zurück, und dann schaun wir mal.


----------



## ronram (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischwohl - Der Barschgriff*



Trollwut schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit fällt mir zum Beispiel in Facebook in diversen Gruppen oder auf Angelseiten auf, dass Flussbarsche waagerecht ohne sonstige Unterstützung am Maul gehalten werden.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Oftmals wird dann auch noch stolz "C&R" in die Bildbeschreibung gepackt.




Das sind aber auch die Leute, die eine normale Basecap nicht richtig auf den Kopf ziehen können, sodass der Schirm im 45 Grad Winkel nach oben absteht und die, die bei facebook angeben, dass sie einen Abschluss von der Schule des Lebens haben.

Sobald etwas als cool gilt...


----------



## Trollwut (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischwohl - Der Barschgriff*



ronram schrieb:


> Das sind aber auch die Leute, die eine normale Basecap nicht richtig auf den Kopf ziehen können, sodass der Schirm im 45 Grad Winkel nach oben absteht und die, die bei facebook angeben, dass sie einen Abschluss von der Schule des Lebens haben.
> 
> Sobald etwas als cool gilt...




ob vom BMW oder vom Ford überfahren, das ändert am Ergebnis nix :/

Wäre mal interessant, was Sneep dazu sagt.


----------



## Dyasound (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischwohl - Der Barschgriff*

Gab's schonmal.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=139166

 Auch im letzten Jahr, den hab ich aber auf die schnelle nicht gefunden. 
Früher, ohne inet, als Kids beim Stippen wäre ich nie auf die Idee gekommen so einen Fisch zu halten. Wo kommt das bloß her und warum wird es weiter verbreitet....

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Danke.
Habs zusammen geführt.


----------



## Trollwut (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischwohl - Der Barschgriff*



Dyasound schrieb:


> Gab's schonmal.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=139166
> 
> Früher, ohne inet, als Kids beim Stippen wäre ich nie auf die Idee gekommen so einen Fisch zu halten. Wo kommt das bloß her und warum wird es weiter verbreitet....




Kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Wenn man die so hält merkt man doch, dass man eindeutig Gewalt anwenden muss, damit er waagerecht steht. Das kann einfach nicht gut tun.

Danke fürs Zusammenführen Thomas, wusste von dem alten nichts


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Ich auch nicht - daher ein DANKE an die aufmerksamen Boardies!
#6#6#6


----------



## rippi (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fischwohl - Der Barschgriff*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wenn schon, dann nehme ich dazu einen lebenden 40er Barsch, und dann kommt der wahlweise wieder in den Gartenteich oder das Aquarium zurück, und dann schaun wir mal.



Das Problem dabei: Im Teich kannst du das Fressverhalten des Barsches nicht beobachten, eventuell könnte der Barsch seine Ernährungsweise derart umstellen, dass er auch mit zerstörten weiterlebt. Und einen 40er Barsch im AQ nun ja was soll das für ein Becken sein? 3000L ? Damit er natürliche Verhaltensweise zeigt?


----------



## CaptainPike (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Ach diese C&R Fische geben doch ihre guten Gene für die kräftige Nackenmuskulatur weiter, was soll da schiefgehen. Der Barsch im Jahre 3000 ist zwei Meter lang, hat nen Stiernacken wie "The Rock" Dwayne Johnson und lebt halbtags an Land ^^


----------



## phirania (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> Ach diese C&R Fische geben doch ihre guten Gene für die kräftige Nackenmuskulatur weiter, was soll da schiefgehen. Der Barsch im Jahre 3000 ist zwei Meter lang, hat nen Stiernacken wie "The Rock" Dwayne Johnson und lebt halbtags an Land ^^



#6#6#6#6:q#6#6#6


----------



## captn-ahab (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> Ach diese C&R Fische geben doch ihre guten Gene für die kräftige Nackenmuskulatur weiter, was soll da schiefgehen. Der Barsch im Jahre 3000 ist zwei Meter lang, hat nen Stiernacken wie "The Rock" Dwayne Johnson und lebt halbtags an Land ^^




#q#q:m:m:m|supergri|supergri
Schlichtweg genialer Beitrag!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fischwohl - Der Barschgriff*



rippi schrieb:


> eventuell könnte der Barsch seine Ernährungsweise derart umstellen, dass er auch mit zerstörten weiterlebt.



Algen-Smoothie aus der Schnabeltasse, oder was?



rippi schrieb:


> . Und einen 40er Barsch im AQ nun ja was soll das  für ein Becken sein? 3000L ? Damit er natürliche Verhaltensweise  zeigt?



Ein Freund hält 'nen 45er und zwei etwas Kleinere in 'nem 1000L-Becken. Keine Ahnung, inwieweit die sich darin unnatürlich verhalten, die hängen halt den ganzen Tag bei ihrer Wurzel ab und knallen sich hin und wieder paar lebende Lauben hinter die Kiemen.#c


----------



## rippi (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fischwohl - Der Barschgriff*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Algen-Smoothie aus der Schnabeltasse, oder was?
> *Naja kleine Sachen können von den Barschen auch so bewältigt werden? Der Kiefer dient ja lediglich zur zerkleinerung und festhalten von beweglicher Nahrung » Zuckermückenlarven und sowas kann gefressen werden » Abmagern*
> 
> Ein Freund hält 'nen 45er und zwei etwas Kleinere in 'nem 1000L-Becken. Keine Ahnung, inwieweit die sich darin unnatürlich verhalten, die hängen halt den ganzen Tag bei ihrer Wurzel ab und knallen sich hin und wieder paar lebende Lauben hinter die Kiemen.#c



Naja 1000l » ein Barsch ist nicht gerade der klassische Lauerjäger?


----------



## schlotterschätt (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

*Zitat:

Der Kiefer dient ja lediglich zur zerkleinerung und festhalten von beweglicher Nahrung

*Aaaaaah ja ???  |bigeyes

Ick hab noch nie 'nen kauenden Barsch jesehen.|kopfkrat
Ich dachte, die haben nur Bürstenzähne zum festhalten der Beute und schlucken die dann ganz. Man lernt halt nie aus.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> *Zitat:
> 
> Der Kiefer dient ja lediglich zur zerkleinerung und festhalten von beweglicher Nahrung
> 
> ...




Nicht, wenn sie nach 'nem Sportunfall nur noch Mückenlarven mümmeln können...|supergri


----------



## buddah (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Immer wenn ich nen kleinen Jungen am Kiefer packe u. dann wieder release verhält er sich weitestgehend natürlich.....


----------



## rippi (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> *Zitat:
> 
> Der Kiefer dient ja lediglich zur zerkleinerung und festhalten von beweglicher Nahrung
> 
> ...



Naja die halten damit das potentielle Futter und schütteln dann den Kopf, mal Mehr mitdenken Leute, sollte nicht so schwer sein. Außerdem spendier den Barsch doch mal nen Kaugummi und dann wird er auch mit den Kiefer kauen, a priori belegt!


----------



## rippi (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Nicht, wenn sie nach 'nem Sportunfall nur noch Mückenlarven mümmeln können...|supergri



Was ist eigentlich wenn beim Barsch wie beim Hering die Schuppen lose werden würden, wie hält man den dann?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Wat??


----------



## RayZero (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Also mal ganz davon abgesehen ob es nun schädlich für den Barsch ist ihn ohne stützende Hand zu halten oder nicht -> wieso machen sich manche über das Thema so lächerlich?

Jeder Angler sollte Respekt vor dem Lebewesen Fisch haben und dieses entsprechend behandeln. Egal ob C&R oder C&E ... wenn er wieder schwimmen soll, dann halt schnellstmöglich wieder ins Wasser und wenn er gegessen werden sollte, dann halt nicht unnötig lange am Leben halten.

Wer diesen banalen Grundsatz nicht anerkennen und wahrnehmen kann, der soll sich gefälligst ein anderes Hobby suchen.

Just my 2 Cents #h


----------



## jojo2502 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> Ach diese C&R Fische geben doch ihre guten Gene für die kräftige Nackenmuskulatur weiter, was soll da schiefgehen. Der Barsch im Jahre 3000 ist zwei Meter lang, hat nen Stiernacken wie "The Rock" Dwayne Johnson und lebt halbtags an Land ^^


Klar im Jahre 3300 wirst Du von grundeln gefagen sie sind zu einer Art Mensch motiert,sie rammen Dir ihren 20 cm Durchmesser Finger in den A...sch und Du lachst oder????????


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Gesund kann das für den Barsch eigentlich nicht sein, wenn man den so hält...gerade bei schwereren Exemplaren. Außerdem (finde ich jedenfalls) sehen solche Fotos auch nicht wirklich gut aus, die Barsche kann man deutlich besser präsentieren.


----------



## jojo2502 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



D1985 schrieb:


> Gesund kann das für den Barsch eigentlich nicht sein, wenn man den so hält...gerade bei schwereren Exemplaren. Außerdem (finde ich jedenfalls) sehen solche Fotos auch nicht wirklich gut aus, die Barsche kann man deutlich besser präsentieren.


meine Meinung#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## rippi (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wat??



just trollin.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



rippi schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich wenn beim Barsch wie beim Hering die Schuppen lose werden würden, wie hält man den dann?



Wie einen Schmetterling. Dem gehen auch die Schuppen lose.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos 

--->

erfolgt politisch korrekt und am besten top-modisch auf dem Teller frisch ausgepellt als Filet! #6 #6


----------



## feederbrassen (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



RayZero schrieb:


> Also mal ganz davon abgesehen ob es nun schädlich für den Barsch ist ihn ohne stützende Hand zu halten oder nicht -> wieso machen sich manche über das Thema so lächerlich?
> 
> Jeder Angler sollte Respekt vor dem Lebewesen Fisch haben und dieses entsprechend behandeln. Egal ob C&R oder C&E ... wenn er wieder schwimmen soll, dann halt schnellstmöglich wieder ins Wasser und wenn er gegessen werden sollte, dann halt nicht unnötig lange am Leben halten.
> 
> ...



100% Zustimmung. #h


----------



## GandRalf (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Moin auch,

Abgesehen von der _möglichen_ (mir persönlich ganz sicher!) schädlichen Haltung bei Barschen gibt diese ganze "Poserei" ein schlechtes Beispiel für den Nachwuchs.

Ein solches Beispiel gibt es hier bei ungefähr4:20 ff.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SKdFBhu5Qg 

Auszug: "_livebiss...ein toller Fisch (nebst Haltens eines Rapfens!! am Unterkiefer)...wird natürlich released_...etc

Die Jungs lassen sich etwas einfallen und erstellen ordentliche Videos. -Da kann man ihnen nichts absprechen.
Aber dieses pseudocoole Gehabe mit "Barschgriff etc. ist dann doch etwas zu viel! Da gab es leider zu viele schlechte Vorbilder.#d
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SKdFBhu5Qg


----------



## CaptainPike (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



jojo2502 schrieb:


> Klar im Jahre 3300 wirst Du von grundeln gefagen sie sind zu einer Art Mensch motiert,sie rammen Dir ihren 20 cm Durchmesser Finger in den A...sch und Du lachst oder????????



Im Jahre 3300 lache ich höchstens noch als Anglergeist der an den Gewässern herumspukt und jeden heimsucht der die Barsche misshandelt oder seinen Müll nicht mitnimmt |engel:


----------



## fiete.teerling (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*

Danke für den Tipp auch wenn ich die Fische nie "präsentiere".

Gesendet von meinem LG-V500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



RayZero schrieb:


> Also mal ganz davon abgesehen ob es nun schädlich für den Barsch ist ihn ohne stützende Hand zu halten oder nicht -> wieso machen sich manche über das Thema so lächerlich?
> 
> Jeder Angler sollte Respekt vor dem Lebewesen Fisch haben und dieses entsprechend behandeln. Egal ob C&R oder C&E ... wenn er wieder schwimmen soll, dann halt schnellstmöglich wieder ins Wasser und wenn er gegessen werden sollte, dann halt nicht unnötig lange am Leben halten.
> 
> ...



Vollste Unterstützung #6

Und Kollegen, die jeden 15 cm Barsch ( mit welchem Griff auch immer ) mit ausgestreckten Armen in die fokussierte Kamera halten, um diesen in irgendwelchen Netzwerken zu präsentieren, haben aus meiner Sicht sowieso ein ( anderes ) grundlegendes Problem in ihrer Persönlichkeitsstruktur......

Just my 2 Pence :g


----------



## geomujo (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Das halten von Barschen auf den Fotos*



fiete.teerling schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem LG-V500 mit Tapatalk



Kann  man sone Sprüche nicht unterlassen? Niemaden interessiert dein Telefon  und die Anwendung dazu. Das ist schlichtweg Werbung die mit dem Thema  Angeln nichts zutun hat. Daher könnten die Forumsbetreiber  Anstrengungen unternehmen, dies zu unterbinden.

Das Video mit dem Rapfen...
Oh  mann, die Kerle tun mir fast schon leid. Sowohl die Rapfen als auch  deren Nachsteller. Man hat ohne Probleme erkannt was es fürn Fisch ist  und wie groß er ist, nein da wird nochmal demonstrativ in aller  Öffentlichkeit das Opfer präsentiert. Das ist erniedrigend für den  Fisch, letztendlich auch für den Angler! Armselig.

Seit dem ich  letztes Jahr meine Prüfung gemacht habe, hab ich nicht einen Fisch  fotografiert. Und da wären schon ein paar schöne Fotos dabei gewesen.  Dennoch denke ich mir, wir wissen alle wie Hecht, Zander und co aussehen  und sich im Drill verhalten.


----------

